# WiRNS 1.1.x Beta



## kjac

WiRNS has attained beta status










WARNING: CERTAIN FUNCTIONS ARE ONLY AVAILABLE ON http://wirnsip/ RATHER THAN THAT 127.0.0.1 INTERFACE.

WARNING: CERTAIN FIREWALLS ARE KNOWN TO CAUSE PROBLEMS, IF YOU HAVE ONE AND HAVE A PROBLEM TRY TURNING IT OFF FIRST.


CHANGELOG:


1.1.2:

- Multi-replay bugfixes

- Todo bugfixes for people with theme channels


1.1.1:

- Major bugfix release.


1.1.0b:

- Rearchitected menu

- Massive revamp of the database

- Massive revamp of the todo subsystem

- Major revamp of the guide subsystem.

- All lingering ".conf" files moved back into the db.

- DVA3 Listings support


DONATION INFO:

WiRNS is free software, but due to user demand I'm now accepting donations. Every dollar donated to this project will go towards furthering WiRNS (buying me a Replay 5500, 4xxx, or more replays to come up with more ideas in the future), _OR_ be donated to a Cancer charity of my choice.


PLEASE READ THE TERMS & CONDITIONS ON SOURCEFORGE DONATION SYSTEM FIRST. THEY DO TAKE A SMALL CUT TO MAINTAIN THEIR SITE AND HAVE SOME CONDITIONS ON REFUNDS AND THE LIKE.


CLICK HERE TO DONATE


FEATURES:

- Web based scheduling for 4000/5000 users

- Alternative guide delivery (canadians, other non-americans)

- Web based channel guide

- Tivo style ToDo list

- Show searching (better than replays)

- PPV Support for DISH Network users.


REQUIREMENTS:

- .NET Framework v1.1


UPGRADING:

- Dont, major changes, reinstall its easier.


INSTALLATION:

- Get the archive and unzip it to a folder

- Get an account on http://labs.zap2it.com/ Use this certificate code: DQYN-JQ2N-IBUT

- Setup your zap2it labs account (add all your lineups)

- Double click the StartWirns.bat file

- Open a web browser and go to http://127.0.0.1:8923/ 

- Click Configuration->WiRNS

WiRNS IP: The ip address that wirns will bind to port 80 on your pc.

DNS Server: A dns server that is accessible from your PC (usually your ISPs)

- Click Configuration->DataDirect

Username: The username you signed up to DD with.

Password: The password you signed up to DD with.

- Click Administration->Update Guide

- Watch the Server window, it will eventually say:

"Processing ToDo Information"

- Close the server

- Double Click StartWirns.bat again

- Click Configuration->Replays

- Add all your replays

- Click Administration->Update Guide again to rebuild the ToDo lists

- Wait for the update to finish, and restart the server again.

- Reconfigure your replay to use a static ip, make the DNS1 and DNS2 your wirnsip

- Change the zipcode on your replay to proxy through wirns

- Enjoy.



The installation instructions are a little convoluted involving far to many restarts, I apologize and will clean it up in coming releases.


-kjac

 

wirns-1.1.2b.zip 275.7890625k . file


----------



## duckman360

Just installed this.


You are the man Kjac....


CP


----------



## kjac

Also, some of the menu functions dont do stuff yet; those plugins aren't done (ie; ReplayGuide; this will eventually be a replica of the ReplayGuide on your replay)


-kjac


----------



## duckman360

Ok not sure if I did something wrong or not. Trying to access the Guide server I get the following error:

Quote:

[2004-03-26 18:16:07] WiRNS v1.1.0 build 36197 - (c) 2004 kjac

[2004-03-26 18:16:07] Thanks: ijprest, waynethedvrguy, Remmer99, gduprey, LeeTho

mpson, j.m., archdog99, FlipFlop and all the other Replay Hackers out there.

[2004-03-26 18:16:07] Initializing.

[2004-03-26 18:16:07] Cleaning up database.

[2004-03-26 18:16:07] Vacuuming database

[2004-03-26 18:16:35] Detected that I'm running from command line.

[2004-03-26 18:16:35] Loading configuration

[2004-03-26 18:16:35] Starting guide update timer.

[2004-03-26 18:16:35] Detected configuration settings. Starting Replay Emulatio

n server on: 192.168.1.10

[2004-03-26 18:16:35] Loading server plugins.

[2004-03-26 18:16:36] Loading ReplayZone genre data.

[2004-03-26 18:16:44] Plugin: ChannelGuideProvider.dll (1.0.1546.35321) loaded.

[2004-03-26 18:16:44] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: Living Room(192.168.1.11)

[2004-03-26 18:16:49] Parsed 12/12 entries.

[2004-03-26 18:16:49] Plugin: GuideServer.dll (1.0.1546.35320) loaded.

[2004-03-26 18:16:49] Plugin: HeadendProvider.dll (1.0.1546.35319) loaded.

[2004-03-26 18:16:49] Plugin: PutSyslogProvider.dll (1.0.1546.35318) loaded.

[2004-03-26 18:16:49] Plugin: ServerManagment.dll (1.0.1546.35317) loaded.

[2004-03-26 18:16:49] Plugin: XactProvider.dll (1.0.1546.35315) loaded.

[2004-03-26 18:16:49] Plugin: ZipcodeProvider.dll (1.0.1546.35316) loaded.

[2004-03-26 18:16:49] Replay Network Server Emulation started.

[2004-03-26 18:16:49] Starting configuration server on 127.0.0.1:8923

[2004-03-26 18:16:49] Loading server plugins.

[2004-03-26 18:16:49] Plugin: ServerManagment.dll (1.0.1546.35317) loaded.

[2004-03-26 18:16:49] Replay Network Server Emulation started.

[2004-03-26 18:16:49] Starting ntp proxy server.

[2004-03-26 18:16:49] Starting DNS Proxy

[DNS] micro_dns initializing

[DNS] Attempting to reply with 192.168.1.10 for production queries.

[DNS] Attempting to proxy non-production requests to 192.168.1.1.

[DNS] micro_dns listing on port 53

[INFO] Exception caught in handler: An existing connection was forcibly closed b

y the remote host

at System.Net.Sockets.Socket.BeginSend(Byte[] buffer, Int32 offset, Int32 siz

e, SocketFlags socketFlags, AsyncCallback callback, Object state)

at WiRNS.Server.ReplayNetworkServer.HandleMessage(String message, Byte[] requ

estContent, Socket handler)

at WiRNS.Server.ReplayNetworkServer.ReadCallBack(IAsyncResult l_AsyncRes)
Any ideas?


----------



## stollarguy

Great job kjac,


works great with DVA TV listings,


Thanks,


Howie


----------



## kjac

Your browser timed out or closed the connection or something. Restart and try again. Make sure you have your replay(s) configured or the guide server behaves wonky.


EDIT: I may have also introduced a bug with " "'s in replay names again. Thats the only thing I forgot to check. If you restart and it still doesn't work, delete your replay and recreate it without a space. Trigger guide update. Restart, and see if it still happens. Let me know the outcome of these steps.


EDIT2: I tested names with " "s locally. They worked fine. Try a restart, please feedback.


Off to watch a movie with the g/f. Be back in ~2hrs.


-kjac


----------



## rkramer

duckman, do a netstat -an from the command line before starting wirns, and see what you have listening. your error looks like an existing service sitting on one of those ports...


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by rkramer_
*i started it once, and then realized i wanted to bind it to another IP. shut down, restart, and now I get the following error from windows when I start up wirns.


"windows service start failure, cannot start service... "


duckman, do a netstat -an from the command line before starting wirns, and see what you have listening. your error looks like an existing service sitting on one of those ports...*
Delete the WiRNS.db file, it will recreate it and let you restart config from scratch.


The error you got was from double clicking WiRNS, instead of the .bat file.


-kjac


----------



## rkramer

one of those days! I've been staring at c# .net code all day working out an ugly problem, after that I sometimes revert back to wannabe AOL user... 


anyway, after my mind kicked in I just extracted the archive and was up and running...


----------



## kjac

duckman,


Were you able to consistently replicate the problem?


-kjac


----------



## lonetreejim

kjac,


This is a wonderful update to a great utility. I really do appreciate your hard work.


In the interest of making it as bulletproof as possible I respectfully submit the following.


I seem to be able to generate the same error as duckman at will by selecting Administration->Update Replay and then, a few seconds later, selecting Tools-> Channel Guide. The operation does not seem to be affected.


=============================================

WiRNS window:



F:\\WiRNS>WiRNS.exe -server

[2004-03-27 10:48:20] WiRNS v1.1.0 build 36197 - (c) 2004 kjac

[2004-03-27 10:48:20] Thanks: ijprest, waynethedvrguy, Remmer99, gduprey, LeeThompson, j.m., archdog99, FlipFlop and all the other Replay Hackers out there.

[2004-03-27 10:48:20] Initializing.

[2004-03-27 10:48:20] Cleaning up database.

[2004-03-27 10:48:20] Vacuuming database

[2004-03-27 10:48:31] Detected that I'm running from command line.

[2004-03-27 10:48:31] Loading configuration

[2004-03-27 10:48:31] Starting guide update timer.

[2004-03-27 10:48:31] Detected configuration settings. Starting Replay Emulation server on: 192.168.2.97

[2004-03-27 10:48:31] Loading server plugins.

[2004-03-27 10:48:31] Loading ReplayZone genre data.

[2004-03-27 10:48:34] Plugin: ChannelGuideProvider.dll (1.0.1546.35321) loaded.

[2004-03-27 10:48:34] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: RTV(192.168.2.90)

[2004-03-27 10:48:53] Parsed 71/71 entries.

[2004-03-27 10:48:53] Plugin: GuideServer.dll (1.0.1546.35320) loaded.

[2004-03-27 10:48:53] Plugin: HeadendProvider.dll (1.0.1546.35319) loaded.

[2004-03-27 10:48:53] Plugin: PutSyslogProvider.dll (1.0.1546.35318) loaded.

[2004-03-27 10:48:53] Plugin: ServerManagment.dll (1.0.1546.35317) loaded.

[2004-03-27 10:48:53] Plugin: XactProvider.dll (1.0.1546.35315) loaded.

[2004-03-27 10:48:53] Plugin: ZipcodeProvider.dll (1.0.1546.35316) loaded.

[2004-03-27 10:48:53] Replay Network Server Emulation started.

[2004-03-27 10:48:53] Starting configuration server on 127.0.0.1:8923

[2004-03-27 10:48:53] Loading server plugins.

[2004-03-27 10:48:53] Plugin: ServerManagment.dll (1.0.1546.35317) loaded.

[2004-03-27 10:48:53] Replay Network Server Emulation started.

[2004-03-27 10:48:53] Starting ntp proxy server.

[2004-03-27 10:48:53] Starting DNS Proxy

[DNS] micro_dns initializing

[DNS] Attempting to reply with 192.168.2.97 for production queries.

[DNS] Attempting to proxy non-production requests to 192.168.2.1.

[DNS] micro_dns listing on port 53

.

.

.

[2004-03-27 22:48:53] Updating ReplayGuide information

[2004-03-27 22:48:54] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: RTV(192.168.2.90)

[2004-03-27 22:49:14] Parsed 71/71 entries.

[2004-03-27 23:40:16] Updating ReplayGuide information

[2004-03-27 23:40:16] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: RTV(192.168.2.90)

[2004-03-27 23:40:20] Updating ReplayGuide information

[2004-03-27 23:40:20] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: RTV(192.168.2.90)

[2004-03-27 23:40:35] Parsed 73/73 entries.

[INFO] Exception caught in handler: An existing connection was forcibly closed by the remote host at System.Net.Sockets.Socket.BeginSend(Byte[] buffer, Int32 offset, Int32 size, SocketFlags socketFlags, AsyncCallback callback, Object state) at WiRNS.Server.ReplayNetworkServer.HandleMessage(String message, Byte[] requestContent, Socket handler) at WiRNS.Server.ReplayNetworkServer.ReadCallBack(IAsyncResult l_AsyncRes)

[2004-03-27 23:40:40] Parsed 73/73 entries.

[2004-03-27 23:42:17] Updating ReplayGuide information

[2004-03-27 23:42:17] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: RTV(192.168.2.90)

[2004-03-27 23:42:37] Parsed 73/73 entries.

[INFO] Exception caught in handler: An existing connection was forcibly closed by the remote host at System.Net.Sockets.Socket.BeginSend(Byte[] buffer, Int32 offset, Int32 size, SocketFlags socketFlags, AsyncCallback callback, Object state) at WiRNS.Server.ReplayNetworkServer.HandleMessage(String message, Byte[] requestContent, Socket handler) at WiRNS.Server.ReplayNetworkServer.ReadCallBack(IAsyncResult l_AsyncRes)

[2004-03-27 23:46:25] Updating ReplayGuide information

[2004-03-27 23:46:25] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: RTV(192.168.2.90)

[2004-03-27 23:46:44] Parsed 73/73 entries.

[INFO] Exception caught in handler: An existing connection was forcibly closed by the remote host at System.Net.Sockets.Socket.BeginSend(Byte[] buffer, Int32 offset, Int32 size, SocketFlags socketFlags, AsyncCallback callback, Object state) at WiRNS.Server.ReplayNetworkServer.HandleMessage(String message, Byte[] requestContent, Socket handler) at WiRNS.Server.ReplayNetworkServer.ReadCallBack(IAsyncResult l_AsyncRes)


==============================================


Also, I am getting a IE error on some pages. The error popup is shown in the attached file.


Once again, thanks so much!

ltj


----------



## lonetreejim

Hmmm. Missed the attachment...


----------



## kjac

ltj,


The float error is antiquated code that isn't run anymore. I'll clean it up in 1.1.1, if you restart can you still not get the ChannelGuide??? What are the specs of your pc? Send me your WiRNS.db so I can see whats going on if you can..




-kjac


----------



## kjac

ltj,


I just reread your post, and I think I understand now... you're saying if you update the guide from your replay then "immediately" click the channel guide you get that error; does the channel guide still render in that case or no?


-kjac


----------



## Guerito

I'm trying to setup BEV. I don't understand this step...


- Change the zipcode on your replay to proxy through wirns


Where/how do I input this data?



Also, can the Replay change channels on the IRD? How do I make that happen?



Also, getting this error:


Unhandled Exception: System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to

an instance of an object.

at WiRNS.WiRNSService.StartMicroDns()

[2004-03-28 05:39:06] Guide update manually initiated.

[2004-03-28 05:39:06] Purging old guide information

[2004-03-28 05:39:10] Updating guide information in the database.

[2004-03-28 05:39:10] Processing guide information for: Sun Mar 28

[2004-03-28 05:39:45] Processing guide information for: Mon Mar 29

[2004-03-28 05:40:21] Processing guide information for: Tue Mar 30

[2004-03-28 05:40:59] Processing guide information for: Wed Mar 31

[2004-03-28 05:41:39] Processing guide information for: Thu Apr 01

[2004-03-28 05:42:18] Processing guide information for: Fri Apr 02

[2004-03-28 05:42:58] Processing guide information for: Sat Apr 03

[2004-03-28 05:43:41] Processing guide information for: Sun Apr 04

[2004-03-28 05:44:22] Processing guide information for: Mon Apr 05

[2004-03-28 05:45:07] Processing guide information for: Tue Apr 06

[2004-03-28 05:45:53] Processing guide information for: Wed Apr 07

[2004-03-28 05:46:41] Processing guide information for: Thu Apr 08

[2004-03-28 05:47:29] Processing guide information for: Fri Apr 09

[2004-03-28 05:47:57] Processing guide information for: Sat Apr 10

[2004-03-28 05:48:01] Parsing PPV Configurations.

[2004-03-28 05:48:01] Processing ToDo Information.

[2004-03-28 05:48:01] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: Replay(192.168.0.103)

[2004-03-28 05:48:06] Parsed 70/70 entries.

[2004-03-28 05:48:06] Building ToDo List for: Replay

[2004-03-28 05:48:10] WiRNSService.BuildToDo(): System.IndexOutOfRangeException:

Index was outside the bounds of the array.

at WiRNS.WiRNSService.BuildToDo()


Unhandled Exception: System.IndexOutOfRangeException: Index was outside the boun

ds of the array.

at WiRNS.WiRNSService.BuildToDo()

at WiRNS.WiRNSService.DoGuideUpdate()


----------



## lonetreejim

kjac,


EDIT: Not updating from my Replay, from http://192.168.2.97/manage/ReplayGuideUpdate. 


And yes, the guide renders then the error is generated.


ltj


----------



## xenu

I'm getting down to the scraping of info for PPV, and getting the following error:


Quote:



[2004-03-28 05:07:05] Parsing PPV Configurations.

[2004-03-28 05:07:05] Fetching DishNetwork PPV

[2004-03-28 05:08:16] WiRNSService.DoDishPPV(): System.Exception: Exception occured while fetching Dish PPV Listings. ---> System.Net.WebException: The underlying connection was closed: Unable to connect to the remote server.

at System.Net.HttpWebRequest.CheckFinalStatus()

at System.Net.HttpWebRequest.EndGetRequestStream(IAsyncResult asyncResult)

at System.Net.HttpWebRequest.GetRequestStream()

at WiRNS.PPV.DishNetwork.DishParser.SendRequest(Uri destination, String requestMethod, Byte[] requestBytes)

--- End of inner exception stack trace ---

at WiRNS.PPV.DishNetwork.DishParser.SendRequest(Uri destination, String requestMethod, Byte[] requestBytes)

at WiRNS.PPV.DishNetwork.DishParser.FetchTMSID(String date, String tmsid)

at WiRNS.PPV.DishNetwork.DishParser.FetchListings()

at WiRNS.WiRNSService.DoDishPPV(String providerName, String timezone)

[2004-03-28 05:08:16] WiRNSService.DoPPV(): System.Exception: Exception occured while fetching Dish PPV Listings. ---> System.Net.WebException: The underlying connection was closed: Unable to connect to the remote server.

at System.Net.HttpWebRequest.CheckFinalStatus()

at System.Net.HttpWebRequest.EndGetRequestStream(IAsyncResult asyncResult)

at System.Net.HttpWebRequest.GetRequestStream()

at WiRNS.PPV.DishNetwork.DishParser.SendRequest(Uri destination, String requestMethod, Byte[] requestBytes)

--- End of inner exception stack trace ---

at WiRNS.WiRNSService.DoDishPPV(String providerName, String timezone)

at WiRNS.WiRNSService.DoPPV()

My schedule is from the DISH national feed. I entered the text as "DISH Network". Is this the right text to be using?


What is the IP of the source of PPV listings, so I can check if I can open it in a regular browser?


Thanks


----------



## kjac

Ok,


I think I've found 1 problem that I'll work on today that is causing "double clicks" and sending messages twice. The PPV site was down last night, it should be back now.


EDIT: What browser is everyone using?


Guerito,


You seem to have some serious configuration problems with your replay(s) and wirnsip. Double check all those settings.


-kjac


----------



## rugby

I use mozilla or maybe safari.


----------



## markus98

[2004-03-28 11:41:05] Starting DNS Proxy

[DNS] micro_dns initializing

[DNS] Attempting to reply with 192.168.0.105 for production queries.

[DNS] Attempting to proxy non-production requests to 192.195.240.1.

[DNS] micro_dns listing on port 53

EX: Index was out of range. Must be non-negative and less than the size of the

collection.

Parameter name: index

at System.Collections.SortedList.GetKey(Int32 index)

at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.DoServeGuide(String requestValues)

at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.HandleMessage(String message, Byte[] data)

EX: Index was out of range. Must be non-negative and less than the size of the

collection.

Parameter name: index

at System.Collections.SortedList.GetKey(Int32 index)

at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.DoServeGuide(String requestValues)

at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.HandleMessage(String message, Byte[] data)


this occurs every time I select view guide. An empty web page results.

Mozilla 1.7 latest nightly build.


E


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by markus98_
*[2004-03-28 11:41:05] Starting DNS Proxy

[DNS] micro_dns initializing

[DNS] Attempting to reply with 192.168.0.105 for production queries.

[DNS] Attempting to proxy non-production requests to 192.195.240.1.

[DNS] micro_dns listing on port 53

EX: Index was out of range. Must be non-negative and less than the size of the

collection.

Parameter name: index

at System.Collections.SortedList.GetKey(Int32 index)

at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.DoServeGuide(String requestValues)

at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.HandleMessage(String message, Byte[] data)

EX: Index was out of range. Must be non-negative and less than the size of the

collection.

Parameter name: index

at System.Collections.SortedList.GetKey(Int32 index)

at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.DoServeGuide(String requestValues)

at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.HandleMessage(String message, Byte[] data)


this occurs every time I select view guide. An empty web page results.

Mozilla 1.7 latest nightly build.


E*
Try the new build, make sure you have a replay configured.


-kjac


----------



## CCCP

I am having a problem connecting Replay to WiRNS Server:

*WiRNS Log:*

[2004-03-28 14:59:05] Detected configuration settings. Starting Replay Emulation server on: 192.168.1.2

[2004-03-28 14:59:05] Loading server plugins.

.................

[2004-03-28 14:59:19] Replay Network Server Emulation started.

[2004-03-28 14:59:19] Starting ntp proxy server.

[2004-03-28 14:59:19] Starting DNS Proxy

[DNS] micro_dns initializing

[DNS] Attempting to reply with 192.168.1.2 for production queries.

[DNS] Attempting to proxy non-production requests to 192.168.1.1.

[DNS] micro_dns listing on port 53

[DNS] Spoofing response of 57 bytes

[DNS] Spoofing response of 59 bytes

[DNS] Spoofing response of 59 bytes

[DNS] Spoofing response of 64 bytes

[DNS] Spoofing response of 57 bytes

[DNS] Spoofing response of 59 bytes

[DNS] Spoofing response of 59 bytes

[DNS] Spoofing response of 64 bytes

[DNS] Spoofing response of 57 bytes

[DNS] Spoofing response of 59 bytes

[DNS] Spoofing response of 59 bytes

[DNS] Spoofing response of 59 bytes

[DNS] Spoofing response of 59 bytes

[DNS] Spoofing response of 64 bytes

[DNS] Spoofing response of 64 bytes

[DNS] Spoofing response of 64 bytes

[DNS] Spoofing response of 64 bytes

[DNS] Spoofing response of 57 bytes

[DNS] Spoofing response of 59 bytes

[DNS] Spoofing response of 59 bytes

[DNS] Spoofing response of 64 bytes

*ReplayTV Error Message:*

"Your ReplayTV got an invalid response from your name server"

*ReplayTV Settings:*

IP Address 192.168.1.10

Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0

Gateway: 192.168.1.1


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by CCCP_
*I am having a problem connecting Replay to WiRNS Server:


WiRNS Log:

[2004-03-28 14:59:05] Detected configuration settings. Starting Replay Emulation server on: 192.168.1.2

[2004-03-28 14:59:05] Loading server plugins.

.................

[2004-03-28 14:59:19] Replay Network Server Emulation started.

[2004-03-28 14:59:19] Starting ntp proxy server.

[2004-03-28 14:59:19] Starting DNS Proxy

[DNS] micro_dns initializing

[DNS] Attempting to reply with 192.168.1.2 for production queries.

[DNS] Attempting to proxy non-production requests to 192.168.1.1.

[DNS] micro_dns listing on port 53

[DNS] Spoofing response of 57 bytes

[DNS] Spoofing response of 59 bytes

[DNS] Spoofing response of 59 bytes

[DNS] Spoofing response of 64 bytes

[DNS] Spoofing response of 57 bytes

[DNS] Spoofing response of 59 bytes

[DNS] Spoofing response of 59 bytes

[DNS] Spoofing response of 64 bytes

[DNS] Spoofing response of 57 bytes

[DNS] Spoofing response of 59 bytes

[DNS] Spoofing response of 59 bytes

[DNS] Spoofing response of 59 bytes

[DNS] Spoofing response of 59 bytes

[DNS] Spoofing response of 64 bytes

[DNS] Spoofing response of 64 bytes

[DNS] Spoofing response of 64 bytes

[DNS] Spoofing response of 64 bytes

[DNS] Spoofing response of 57 bytes

[DNS] Spoofing response of 59 bytes

[DNS] Spoofing response of 59 bytes

[DNS] Spoofing response of 64 bytes


ReplayTV Error Message:

"Your ReplayTV got an invalid response from your name server"


ReplayTV Settings:

IP Address 192.168.1.10

Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0

Gateway: 192.168.1.1*


----------



## Bigjohns

Kjac -


Since this build does not let me look at/modify existing RTV settings, I'm not CERTAIN that they're correct... But I did as you suggested with the new build. I deleted both of them, reprogrammed them, restarted wirns, updated the guide... and still nothing.


Well, nothing but this error:
Code:


Code:


2004-03-28 15:27:35] GuideServer.DoToDo(): Exception: System.InvalidOperationEx
eption: Operation is not valid due to the current state of the object.
  at Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteCommand.set_CommandText(String commandText)
  at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.DoToDo(Int32 offset, Int32 days)
X: Operation is not valid due to the current state of the object.
  at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.DoToDo(Int32 offset, Int32 days)
  at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.HandleMessage(String message, Byte[] data)
2004-03-28 15:27:35] GuideServer.DoToDo(): Exception: System.InvalidOperationEx
eption: Operation is not valid due to the current state of the object.
  at Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteCommand.set_CommandText(String commandText)
  at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.DoToDo(Int32 offset, Int32 days)
X: Operation is not valid due to the current state of the object.
  at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.DoToDo(Int32 offset, Int32 days)
  at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.HandleMessage(String message, Byte[] data)

EDIT - Hmmm... one more restart and now I have GUIDE!




John


----------



## CCCP

Quote:

_Originally posted by kjac_
*Get ethereal and do a packet dump of the communcation to send me. It looks like microdns is responding with a value that the replay cant connect to.
*
Please see attached...

 

replay.zip 1.8486328125k . file


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bigjohns_
*Kjac -


Since this build does not let me look at/modify existing RTV settings, I'm not CERTAIN that they're correct... But I did as you suggested with the new build. I deleted both of them, reprogrammed them, restarted wirns, updated the guide... and still nothing.


Well, nothing but this error:
*
*Code:*


Code:


[B]2004-03-28 15:27:35] GuideServer.DoToDo(): Exception: System.InvalidOperationEx
eption: Operation is not valid due to the current state of the object.
  at Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteCommand.set_CommandText(String commandText)
  at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.DoToDo(Int32 offset, Int32 days)
X: Operation is not valid due to the current state of the object.
  at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.DoToDo(Int32 offset, Int32 days)
  at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.HandleMessage(String message, Byte[] data)
2004-03-28 15:27:35] GuideServer.DoToDo(): Exception: System.InvalidOperationEx
eption: Operation is not valid due to the current state of the object.
  at Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteCommand.set_CommandText(String commandText)
  at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.DoToDo(Int32 offset, Int32 days)
X: Operation is not valid due to the current state of the object.
  at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.DoToDo(Int32 offset, Int32 days)
  at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.HandleMessage(String message, Byte[] data)[/B]

*EDIT - Hmmm... one more restart and now I have GUIDE!




John*
Looks like I'm not closing a reader properly. I'll try to track it down.


EDIT: What were you doing right before you clicked on the ToDo?


-kjac


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by CCCP_
*Please see attached...*
It appears that the WiRNS Server isn't listening on port 80 on your wirnsip. Make sure that nothing else is bound to that port (IIS, DVA, etc) that is preventing it from starting up. Restart it and make sure it starts cleanly.


-kjac


----------



## Guerito

Quote:

_Originally posted by kjac_
*

Guerito,


You seem to have some serious configuration problems with your replay(s) and wirnsip. Double check all those settings.


-kjac*
Can you give me a hint? I've checked the settings several times now. I'm not a network guy, so it may not be correct. Is there a FAQ somewhere? I haven't been able to find one. For example, what do I use for Input 1? There is no BEV option. Also, what zip code do I use, since it won't allow me to use letters?


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by Guerito_
*Can you give me a hint? I've checked the settings several times now. I'm not a network guy, so it may not be correct. Is there a FAQ somewhere? I haven't been able to find one. For example, what do I use for Input 1? There is no BEV option. Also, what zip code do I use, since it won't allow me to use letters?*
Guerito,


Did you follow the installation instructions? You need a datadirect account and to get that info into WiRNS before you start dealing with the Replay itself.


-kjac


----------



## Bigjohns

Kjac -


I can open guide, but not TODO.


John
Code:


Code:


[2004-03-28 16:42:43] GuideServer.DoToDo(): Exception: System.InvalidOperationEx
ception: Operation is not valid due to the current state of the object.
   at Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteCommand.set_CommandText(String commandText)
   at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.DoToDo(Int32 offset, Int32 days)
EX: Operation is not valid due to the current state of the object.
   at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.DoToDo(Int32 offset, Int32 days)
   at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.HandleMessage(String message, Byte[] data)
[2004-03-28 16:42:43] GuideServer.DoToDo(): Exception: System.InvalidOperationEx
ception: Operation is not valid due to the current state of the object.
   at Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteCommand.set_CommandText(String commandText)
   at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.DoToDo(Int32 offset, Int32 days)
EX: Operation is not valid due to the current state of the object.
   at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.DoToDo(Int32 offset, Int32 days)
   at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.HandleMessage(String message, Byte[] data)
[2004-03-28 16:42:49] GuideServer.DoToDo(): Exception: System.InvalidOperationEx
ception: Operation is not valid due to the current state of the object.
   at Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteCommand.set_CommandText(String commandText)
   at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.DoToDo(Int32 offset, Int32 days)
EX: Operation is not valid due to the current state of the object.
   at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.DoToDo(Int32 offset, Int32 days)
   at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.HandleMessage(String message, Byte[] data)


----------



## duckman360

Kjac,


Yes I have replicated it. Apparently it is only happening when I try to view the ToDo list...

Quote:

[INFO] Exception caught in handler: An existing connection was forcibly closed by the remote hostat System.Net.Sockets.Socket.BeginSend(Byte[] buffer, Int32 offset, Int32 size, SocketFlags socketFlags, AsyncCallback callback, Object state) at WiRNS.Server.ReplayNetworkServer.HandleMessage(String message, Byte[] requestContent, Socket handler) at WiRNS.Server.ReplayNetworkServer.ReadCallBack(IAsyncResult l_AsyncRes)
EDIT: Sorry didn't realize you released a new release I will edit this after testing it on the new release.


Also as far as Directv PPV info maybe the attatched perl script I found can help you code something to parse it.


CP

 

getppv.pl.txt 22.3017578125k . file


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bigjohns_
*Kjac -


I can open guide, but not TODO.


John
*
*Code:*


Code:


[B][2004-03-28 16:42:43] GuideServer.DoToDo(): Exception: System.InvalidOperationEx
ception: Operation is not valid due to the current state of the object.
   at Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteCommand.set_CommandText(String commandText)
   at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.DoToDo(Int32 offset, Int32 days)
EX: Operation is not valid due to the current state of the object.
   at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.DoToDo(Int32 offset, Int32 days)
   at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.HandleMessage(String message, Byte[] data)
[2004-03-28 16:42:43] GuideServer.DoToDo(): Exception: System.InvalidOperationEx
ception: Operation is not valid due to the current state of the object.
   at Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteCommand.set_CommandText(String commandText)
   at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.DoToDo(Int32 offset, Int32 days)
EX: Operation is not valid due to the current state of the object.
   at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.DoToDo(Int32 offset, Int32 days)
   at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.HandleMessage(String message, Byte[] data)
[2004-03-28 16:42:49] GuideServer.DoToDo(): Exception: System.InvalidOperationEx
ception: Operation is not valid due to the current state of the object.
   at Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteCommand.set_CommandText(String commandText)
   at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.DoToDo(Int32 offset, Int32 days)
EX: Operation is not valid due to the current state of the object.
   at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.DoToDo(Int32 offset, Int32 days)
   at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.HandleMessage(String message, Byte[] data)[/B]


john,


If you restart and go straight to ToDo does it work?


EDIT: Also have you upgraded to 1.1.1?


EDIT2: I can't replicate this here, it seems you have a lock stuck on the database somewhere. Try recreating it all from scratch with 1.1.1 if nothing else works.


-kjac


----------



## Bigjohns

I'm using:
Code:


Code:


[2004-03-28 15:30:54] WiRNS v1.1.1 build 26305 - (c) 2004 kjac

And no, todo does not appear after restart either...

Code:


Code:


E:\\wirns>WiRNS.exe -server
[2004-03-28 17:50:44] WiRNS v1.1.1 build 26305 - (c) 2004 kjac
[2004-03-28 17:50:44] Thanks: ijprest, waynethedvrguy, Remmer99, gduprey, LeeTho
mpson, j.m., archdog99, FlipFlop and all the other Replay Hackers out there.
[2004-03-28 17:50:44] Initializing.
[2004-03-28 17:50:44] Cleaning up database.
[2004-03-28 17:50:45] Vacuuming database
[2004-03-28 17:52:36] Detected that I'm running from command line.
[2004-03-28 17:52:36] Loading configuration
[2004-03-28 17:52:36] Starting guide update timer.
[2004-03-28 17:52:36] Detected configuration settings.  Starting Replay Emulatio
n server on: 192.168.0.100
[2004-03-28 17:52:36] Loading server plugins.
[2004-03-28 17:52:37] Loading ReplayZone genre data.
[2004-03-28 17:52:42] Plugin: ChannelGuideProvider.dll (1.0.1546.35939) loaded.
[2004-03-28 17:52:42] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: FamilyRoom(192.168.0.51)
[2004-03-28 17:52:53] Parsed 55/55 entries.
[2004-03-28 17:52:53] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: BedRoom(192.168.0.41)
[2004-03-28 17:53:04] Parsed 36/36 entries.
[2004-03-28 17:53:04] Plugin: GuideServer.dll (1.0.1548.26084) loaded.
[2004-03-28 17:53:04] Plugin: HeadendProvider.dll (1.0.1546.35319) loaded.
[2004-03-28 17:53:04] Plugin: PutSyslogProvider.dll (1.0.1546.35318) loaded.
[2004-03-28 17:53:04] Plugin: ServerManagment.dll (1.0.1548.25234) loaded.
[2004-03-28 17:53:04] Plugin: XactProvider.dll (1.0.1546.35315) loaded.
[2004-03-28 17:53:04] Plugin: ZipcodeProvider.dll (1.0.1546.35316) loaded.
[2004-03-28 17:53:04] Replay Network Server Emulation started.
[2004-03-28 17:53:04] Starting configuration server on 127.0.0.1:8923
[2004-03-28 17:53:04] Loading server plugins.
[2004-03-28 17:53:04] Plugin: ServerManagment.dll (1.0.1548.25234) loaded.
[2004-03-28 17:53:04] Replay Network Server Emulation started.
[2004-03-28 17:53:04] Starting ntp proxy server.
[2004-03-28 17:53:04] Starting DNS Proxy
[DNS] micro_dns initializing
[DNS] Attempting to reply with 192.168.0.100 for production queries.
[DNS] Attempting to proxy non-production requests to 192.168.0.1.
[DNS] micro_dns listing on port 53
[2004-03-28 17:54:27] GuideServer.DoToDo(): Exception: System.InvalidOperationEx
ception: Operation is not valid due to the current state of the object.
   at Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteCommand.set_CommandText(String commandText)
   at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.DoToDo(Int32 offset, Int32 days)
EX: Operation is not valid due to the current state of the object.
   at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.DoToDo(Int32 offset, Int32 days)
   at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.HandleMessage(String message, Byte[] data)


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bigjohns_
*I'm using:
*
*Code:*


Code:


[B][2004-03-28 15:30:54] WiRNS v1.1.1 build 26305 - (c) 2004 kjac[/B]

*And no, todo does not appear after restart either...

*
*Code:*


Code:


[B]E:\\wirns>WiRNS.exe -server
[2004-03-28 17:50:44] WiRNS v1.1.1 build 26305 - (c) 2004 kjac
[2004-03-28 17:50:44] Thanks: ijprest, waynethedvrguy, Remmer99, gduprey, LeeTho
mpson, j.m., archdog99, FlipFlop and all the other Replay Hackers out there.
[2004-03-28 17:50:44] Initializing.
[2004-03-28 17:50:44] Cleaning up database.
[2004-03-28 17:50:45] Vacuuming database
[2004-03-28 17:52:36] Detected that I'm running from command line.
[2004-03-28 17:52:36] Loading configuration
[2004-03-28 17:52:36] Starting guide update timer.
[2004-03-28 17:52:36] Detected configuration settings.  Starting Replay Emulatio
n server on: 192.168.0.100
[2004-03-28 17:52:36] Loading server plugins.
[2004-03-28 17:52:37] Loading ReplayZone genre data.
[2004-03-28 17:52:42] Plugin: ChannelGuideProvider.dll (1.0.1546.35939) loaded.
[2004-03-28 17:52:42] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: FamilyRoom(192.168.0.51)
[2004-03-28 17:52:53] Parsed 55/55 entries.
[2004-03-28 17:52:53] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: BedRoom(192.168.0.41)
[2004-03-28 17:53:04] Parsed 36/36 entries.
[2004-03-28 17:53:04] Plugin: GuideServer.dll (1.0.1548.26084) loaded.
[2004-03-28 17:53:04] Plugin: HeadendProvider.dll (1.0.1546.35319) loaded.
[2004-03-28 17:53:04] Plugin: PutSyslogProvider.dll (1.0.1546.35318) loaded.
[2004-03-28 17:53:04] Plugin: ServerManagment.dll (1.0.1548.25234) loaded.
[2004-03-28 17:53:04] Plugin: XactProvider.dll (1.0.1546.35315) loaded.
[2004-03-28 17:53:04] Plugin: ZipcodeProvider.dll (1.0.1546.35316) loaded.
[2004-03-28 17:53:04] Replay Network Server Emulation started.
[2004-03-28 17:53:04] Starting configuration server on 127.0.0.1:8923
[2004-03-28 17:53:04] Loading server plugins.
[2004-03-28 17:53:04] Plugin: ServerManagment.dll (1.0.1548.25234) loaded.
[2004-03-28 17:53:04] Replay Network Server Emulation started.
[2004-03-28 17:53:04] Starting ntp proxy server.
[2004-03-28 17:53:04] Starting DNS Proxy
[DNS] micro_dns initializing
[DNS] Attempting to reply with 192.168.0.100 for production queries.
[DNS] Attempting to proxy non-production requests to 192.168.0.1.
[DNS] micro_dns listing on port 53
[2004-03-28 17:54:27] GuideServer.DoToDo(): Exception: System.InvalidOperationEx
ception: Operation is not valid due to the current state of the object.
   at Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteCommand.set_CommandText(String commandText)
   at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.DoToDo(Int32 offset, Int32 days)
EX: Operation is not valid due to the current state of the object.
   at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.DoToDo(Int32 offset, Int32 days)
   at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.HandleMessage(String message, Byte[] data)[/B]


John,


Try deleteing 1 replay, restarting and let me know if it still happens..


-kjac


----------



## duckman360

Seems to be fixed in the newest version.


Will that perl script be able to help with Directv PPV listings?


One more question, has sourceforge fixed the cvs yet?


Thanks,


CP


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by duckman360_
*Seems to be fixed in the newest version.


Will that perl script be able to help with Directv PPV listings?


One more question, has sourceforge fixed the cvs yet?


Thanks,


CP*
duck,


That PPV script (from the tivo guys) wont work, as TVGuide doesn't have PPV info for DTV anymore (I dont think). Sourceforge probably wont act upon the ticket until monday at the earliest. Its a public ticket in their tracking system, so you can all watch it.


-kjac


----------



## kjac

Bigj,


It is a multi-replay bug. I managed to replicate it and am working it out now.


-kjac


----------



## kjac

Bigj,


Try this.


-kjac

 

guideserver.zip 19.5478515625k . file


----------



## Guerito

Quote:

_Originally posted by kjac_
*Guerito,


Did you follow the installation instructions? You need a datadirect account and to get that info into WiRNS before you start dealing with the Replay itself.


-kjac*
Maybe I don't know what a datadirect account is then. In my previous post, it shows:


[2004-03-28 05:39:10] Updating guide information in the database.

[2004-03-28 05:39:10] Processing guide information for: Sun Mar 28

[2004-03-28 05:39:45] Processing guide information for: Mon Mar 29

[2004-03-28 05:40:21] Processing guide information for: Tue Mar 30

[2004-03-28 05:40:59] Processing guide information for: Wed Mar 31

[2004-03-28 05:41:39] Processing guide information for: Thu Apr 01

[2004-03-28 05:42:18] Processing guide information for: Fri Apr 02

[2004-03-28 05:42:58] Processing guide information for: Sat Apr 03

[2004-03-28 05:43:41] Processing guide information for: Sun Apr 04

[2004-03-28 05:44:22] Processing guide information for: Mon Apr 05

[2004-03-28 05:45:07] Processing guide information for: Tue Apr 06

[2004-03-28 05:45:53] Processing guide information for: Wed Apr 07

[2004-03-28 05:46:41] Processing guide information for: Thu Apr 08

[2004-03-28 05:47:29] Processing guide information for: Fri Apr 09

[2004-03-28 05:47:57] Processing guide information for: Sat Apr 10


I thought that was the account information the Replay needs. I'l ask again, is there a FAQ somewhere? So far not one of my questions has been answered. I've read what I could find, but don't know what to enter for the inputs and zipcode.


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by Guerito_
*Maybe I don't know what a datadirect account is then. In my previous post, it shows:


[2004-03-28 05:39:10] Updating guide information in the database.

[2004-03-28 05:39:10] Processing guide information for: Sun Mar 28

[2004-03-28 05:39:45] Processing guide information for: Mon Mar 29

[2004-03-28 05:40:21] Processing guide information for: Tue Mar 30

[2004-03-28 05:40:59] Processing guide information for: Wed Mar 31

[2004-03-28 05:41:39] Processing guide information for: Thu Apr 01

[2004-03-28 05:42:18] Processing guide information for: Fri Apr 02

[2004-03-28 05:42:58] Processing guide information for: Sat Apr 03

[2004-03-28 05:43:41] Processing guide information for: Sun Apr 04

[2004-03-28 05:44:22] Processing guide information for: Mon Apr 05

[2004-03-28 05:45:07] Processing guide information for: Tue Apr 06

[2004-03-28 05:45:53] Processing guide information for: Wed Apr 07

[2004-03-28 05:46:41] Processing guide information for: Thu Apr 08

[2004-03-28 05:47:29] Processing guide information for: Fri Apr 09

[2004-03-28 05:47:57] Processing guide information for: Sat Apr 10


I thought that was the account information the Replay needs. I'l ask again, is there a FAQ somewhere? So far not one of my questions has been answered. I've read what I could find, but don't know what to enter for the inputs and zipcode.*
Guerito,


Why dont you start by telling me what you're trying to do and where you're getting stuck? It sounds like you're trying to get BEV on your replay; if thats the case, you add BEV to your datadirect account, and update the wirns guide as you did. When that process is completed; go to your replay and go into network and input settings; change your ethernet connection settings to manual. Give the replay a free ip in your subnet, give it the same netmask as your PC, and the same router as your PC. Set DNS1 and DNS2 to the ipaddress of your pc running wirns. When that is done, change the zipcode on the replay to any other zipcode in your timezone. It will force you to reset your inputs, and then you pick the provider(s) for the input(s) that you want from the list. WiRNS will return all the real providers for that zipcode, along with the ones you configured in DataDirect.


-kjac


----------



## FlipFlop

Quote:

_Originally posted by CCCP_
*I am having a problem connecting Replay to WiRNS Server:


ReplayTV Error Message:

"Your ReplayTV got an invalid response from your name server"


Any ideas?*
I have noticed that the replaytv initial setup some times will give this error if the DNS lookup returns a 192.168.x.x address. When this happened to me, I set the DNS server to a normal server on initial setup, and then once things were operating, when into the change network settings and changed the DNS back to the spoofing one.


So try this: use the 192.168.1.1 (your router) as the DNS on the replaytv, and get the network set up. Then go back and change the DNS back to 192.168.1.2 (your WiRNS machine).


----------



## wrlwnd

kjac,


I am was having the same problem that bigj was. i have the new guideserver.dll that you posted and now have the following problem:


on another system go to wirnsip and request the todo list and get the 2 replays listed and nothing under either. when i request the channel guide i get the guide and have the markings for the systems in the guide. below is the log from wirnsstarting with the guide update and then a reestart after adding the second replay:


[2004-03-28 21:30:15] Updating guide information in the database.

[2004-03-28 21:30:15] Processing guide information for: Sun Mar 28

[2004-03-28 21:30:32] Processing guide information for: Mon Mar 29

[2004-03-28 21:30:47] Processing guide information for: Tue Mar 30

[2004-03-28 21:31:02] Processing guide information for: Wed Mar 31

[2004-03-28 21:31:17] Processing guide information for: Thu Apr 01

[2004-03-28 21:31:32] Processing guide information for: Fri Apr 02

[2004-03-28 21:31:50] Processing guide information for: Sat Apr 03

[2004-03-28 21:32:09] Processing guide information for: Sun Apr 04

[2004-03-28 21:32:24] Processing guide information for: Mon Apr 05

[2004-03-28 21:32:40] Processing guide information for: Tue Apr 06

[2004-03-28 21:32:56] Processing guide information for: Wed Apr 07

[2004-03-28 21:33:12] Processing guide information for: Thu Apr 08

[2004-03-28 21:33:35] Processing guide information for: Fri Apr 09

[2004-03-28 21:33:53] Processing guide information for: Sat Apr 10

[2004-03-28 21:33:55] Parsing PPV Configurations.

[2004-03-28 21:33:55] Processing ToDo Information.

[2004-03-28 21:33:55] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: wrlwnd2(192.168.1.110)

[2004-03-28 21:33:56] Parsed 14/16 entries.

[2004-03-28 21:33:56] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: wrlwnd(192.168.1.120)

[2004-03-28 21:33:57] Parsed 39/40 entries.

[2004-03-28 21:33:57] Building ToDo List for: wrlwnd

[2004-03-28 21:34:00] WiRNSService.BuildToDo(): System.IndexOutOfRangeException: Index was outside the bounds of the array.

at WiRNS.WiRNSService.BuildToDo()

[2004-03-28 21:35:11] WiRNS v1.1.1 build 26305 - (c) 2004 kjac

[2004-03-28 21:35:11] Thanks: ijprest, waynethedvrguy, Remmer99, gduprey, LeeThompson, j.m., archdog99, FlipFlop and all the other Replay Hackers out there.

[2004-03-28 21:35:11] Initializing.

[2004-03-28 21:35:11] Cleaning up database.

[2004-03-28 21:35:11] Vacuuming database

[2004-03-28 21:35:43] Detected that I'm running from command line.

[2004-03-28 21:35:43] Loading configuration

[2004-03-28 21:35:43] Starting guide update timer.

[2004-03-28 21:35:43] Detected configuration settings. Starting Replay Emulation server on: 192.168.1.130

[2004-03-28 21:35:43] Loading server plugins.

[2004-03-28 21:35:43] Loading ReplayZone genre data.

[2004-03-28 21:35:52] Plugin: ChannelGuideProvider.dll (1.0.1546.35939) loaded.

[2004-03-28 21:35:52] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: wrlwnd2(192.168.1.110)

[2004-03-28 21:35:53] Parsed 14/16 entries.

[2004-03-28 21:35:53] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: wrlwnd(192.168.1.120)

[2004-03-28 21:35:54] Parsed 39/40 entries.

[2004-03-28 21:35:54] Plugin: GuideServer.dll (1.0.1548.33671) loaded.

[2004-03-28 21:35:55] Plugin: HeadendProvider.dll (1.0.1546.35319) loaded.

[2004-03-28 21:35:55] Plugin: PutSyslogProvider.dll (1.0.1546.35318) loaded.

[2004-03-28 21:35:55] Plugin: ServerManagment.dll (1.0.1548.25234) loaded.

[2004-03-28 21:35:55] Plugin: XactProvider.dll (1.0.1546.35315) loaded.

[2004-03-28 21:35:55] Plugin: ZipcodeProvider.dll (1.0.1546.35316) loaded.

[2004-03-28 21:35:55] Replay Network Server Emulation started.

[2004-03-28 21:35:55] Starting configuration server on 127.0.0.1:8923

[2004-03-28 21:35:55] Loading server plugins.

[2004-03-28 21:35:55] Plugin: ServerManagment.dll (1.0.1548.25234) loaded.

[2004-03-28 21:35:55] Replay Network Server Emulation started.

[2004-03-28 21:35:55] Starting ntp proxy server.

[2004-03-28 21:35:55] Starting DNS Proxy

[2004-03-28 21:36:39] Processing ToDo Information.

[2004-03-28 21:36:39] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: wrlwnd2(192.168.1.110)

[2004-03-28 21:36:40] Parsed 14/16 entries.

[2004-03-28 21:36:40] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: wrlwnd(192.168.1.120)

[2004-03-28 21:36:41] Parsed 39/40 entries.

[2004-03-28 21:36:41] Building ToDo List for: wrlwnd

[2004-03-28 21:36:43] WiRNSService.BuildToDo(): System.IndexOutOfRangeException: Index was outside the bounds of the array.

at WiRNS.WiRNSService.BuildToDo()


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by wrlwnd_
*kjac,


I am was having the same problem that bigj was. i have the new guideserver.dll that you posted and now have the following problem:


on another system go to wirnsip and request the todo list and get the 2 replays listed and nothing under either. when i request the channel guide i get the guide and have the markings for the systems in the guide. below is the log from wirnsstarting with the guide update and then a reestart after adding the second replay:


[2004-03-28 21:30:15] Updating guide information in the database.

[2004-03-28 21:30:15] Processing guide information for: Sun Mar 28

[2004-03-28 21:30:32] Processing guide information for: Mon Mar 29

[2004-03-28 21:30:47] Processing guide information for: Tue Mar 30

[2004-03-28 21:31:02] Processing guide information for: Wed Mar 31

[2004-03-28 21:31:17] Processing guide information for: Thu Apr 01

[2004-03-28 21:31:32] Processing guide information for: Fri Apr 02

[2004-03-28 21:31:50] Processing guide information for: Sat Apr 03

[2004-03-28 21:32:09] Processing guide information for: Sun Apr 04

[2004-03-28 21:32:24] Processing guide information for: Mon Apr 05

[2004-03-28 21:32:40] Processing guide information for: Tue Apr 06

[2004-03-28 21:32:56] Processing guide information for: Wed Apr 07

[2004-03-28 21:33:12] Processing guide information for: Thu Apr 08

[2004-03-28 21:33:35] Processing guide information for: Fri Apr 09

[2004-03-28 21:33:53] Processing guide information for: Sat Apr 10

[2004-03-28 21:33:55] Parsing PPV Configurations.

[2004-03-28 21:33:55] Processing ToDo Information.

[2004-03-28 21:33:55] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: wrlwnd2(192.168.1.110)

[2004-03-28 21:33:56] Parsed 14/16 entries.

[2004-03-28 21:33:56] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: wrlwnd(192.168.1.120)

[2004-03-28 21:33:57] Parsed 39/40 entries.

[2004-03-28 21:33:57] Building ToDo List for: wrlwnd

[2004-03-28 21:34:00] WiRNSService.BuildToDo(): System.IndexOutOfRangeException: Index was outside the bounds of the array.

at WiRNS.WiRNSService.BuildToDo()

[2004-03-28 21:35:11] WiRNS v1.1.1 build 26305 - (c) 2004 kjac

[2004-03-28 21:35:11] Thanks: ijprest, waynethedvrguy, Remmer99, gduprey, LeeThompson, j.m., archdog99, FlipFlop and all the other Replay Hackers out there.

[2004-03-28 21:35:11] Initializing.

[2004-03-28 21:35:11] Cleaning up database.

[2004-03-28 21:35:11] Vacuuming database

[2004-03-28 21:35:43] Detected that I'm running from command line.

[2004-03-28 21:35:43] Loading configuration

[2004-03-28 21:35:43] Starting guide update timer.

[2004-03-28 21:35:43] Detected configuration settings. Starting Replay Emulation server on: 192.168.1.130

[2004-03-28 21:35:43] Loading server plugins.

[2004-03-28 21:35:43] Loading ReplayZone genre data.

[2004-03-28 21:35:52] Plugin: ChannelGuideProvider.dll (1.0.1546.35939) loaded.

[2004-03-28 21:35:52] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: wrlwnd2(192.168.1.110)

[2004-03-28 21:35:53] Parsed 14/16 entries.

[2004-03-28 21:35:53] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: wrlwnd(192.168.1.120)

[2004-03-28 21:35:54] Parsed 39/40 entries.

[2004-03-28 21:35:54] Plugin: GuideServer.dll (1.0.1548.33671) loaded.

[2004-03-28 21:35:55] Plugin: HeadendProvider.dll (1.0.1546.35319) loaded.

[2004-03-28 21:35:55] Plugin: PutSyslogProvider.dll (1.0.1546.35318) loaded.

[2004-03-28 21:35:55] Plugin: ServerManagment.dll (1.0.1548.25234) loaded.

[2004-03-28 21:35:55] Plugin: XactProvider.dll (1.0.1546.35315) loaded.

[2004-03-28 21:35:55] Plugin: ZipcodeProvider.dll (1.0.1546.35316) loaded.

[2004-03-28 21:35:55] Replay Network Server Emulation started.

[2004-03-28 21:35:55] Starting configuration server on 127.0.0.1:8923

[2004-03-28 21:35:55] Loading server plugins.

[2004-03-28 21:35:55] Plugin: ServerManagment.dll (1.0.1548.25234) loaded.

[2004-03-28 21:35:55] Replay Network Server Emulation started.

[2004-03-28 21:35:55] Starting ntp proxy server.

[2004-03-28 21:35:55] Starting DNS Proxy

[2004-03-28 21:36:39] Processing ToDo Information.

[2004-03-28 21:36:39] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: wrlwnd2(192.168.1.110)

[2004-03-28 21:36:40] Parsed 14/16 entries.

[2004-03-28 21:36:40] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: wrlwnd(192.168.1.120)

[2004-03-28 21:36:41] Parsed 39/40 entries.

[2004-03-28 21:36:41] Building ToDo List for: wrlwnd

[2004-03-28 21:36:43] WiRNSService.BuildToDo(): System.IndexOutOfRangeException: Index was outside the bounds of the array.

at WiRNS.WiRNSService.BuildToDo()*
wlrwnd,


Your box is having a problem building the todo list. The next version will have a "prep debug database" command that I'll want you to run to send me the db. Other than that all I can say is double check all your settings; if you're comfortable with SQL at all, I'll tell you how to manually run "Prep Debug Database".


-kjac


----------



## wrlwnd

kjac,


i'm midly comfortable. let me know.


i have quadruple checked configs deleted and redone, etc.


wrlwnd


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by wrlwnd_
*kjac,


i'm midly comfortable. let me know.


i have quadruple checked configs deleted and redone, etc.


wrlwnd*
wrlwnd,


Get SQLite.exe ( http://www.sqlite.org/sqlite.zip ) run "sqlite WiRNS.db" and run the following commands (in this order).


DELETE FROM schedules WHERE program NOT IN (SELECT program FROM todo);

DELETE FROM programs WHERE id NOT IN (SELECT program FROM todo);

VACUUM;


This will remove a lot of data from your database; when this is done zip your .db file and your .guide files, and e-mail them to me.


After doing this you'll need to redo a Guide Update otherwise your db will be empty.


-kjac


----------



## Joann

kjac:


I really like the way you've seperated "administration" from "tools"; now it will be next to impossible to choose "update guide" when I meant to choose "channel guide", thanks!


I'm glad that you left the 24 hour clock in, and the are great additions.


Now for the bad news, my todo list is empty, just showing an execution time. Here's the error I get:

Code:


Code:


[2004-03-28 18:26:01] Building ToDo List for: NotTivo
[2004-03-28 18:26:03] WiRNSService.BuildToDo(): System.IndexOutOfRangeException: Index was outside the bounds of the array.
   at WiRNS.WiRNSService.BuildToDo()

I only have the one Replay (for now) so it's not a multiple Replay problem.


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by Joann_
*kjac:


I really like the way you've seperated "administration" from "tools"; now it will be next to impossible to choose "update guide" when I meant to choose "channel guide", thanks!


I'm glad that you left the 24 hour clock in, and the are great additions.


Now for the bad news, my todo list is empty, just showing an execution time. Here's the error I get:

*
*Code:*


Code:


[B][2004-03-28 18:26:01] Building ToDo List for: NotTivo
[2004-03-28 18:26:03] WiRNSService.BuildToDo(): System.IndexOutOfRangeException: Index was outside the bounds of the array.
   at WiRNS.WiRNSService.BuildToDo()[/B]


Joann,


The multi replay was a different bug.. do you have a 4k or a 5k?


-kjac


----------



## Bigjohns

Quote:

_Originally posted by kjac_
*Bigj,


It is a multi-replay bug. I managed to replicate it and am working it out now.


-kjac*
That worked.


Cool


----------



## Joann

I have a 5K.


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by Joann_
*I have a 5K.*
Joann,


If you could try the same steps I gave wrlwnd in http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...10#post3591310 that'd be helpful.


-kjac


----------



## wrlwnd

kjac,


file on its way


wrlwnd


----------



## kjac

Joann/wrlwnd;


Fixed; was a bug with theme channels.


-kjac


----------



## wrlwnd

kjac,


you da man. works great


wrlwnd


----------



## Joann

Thanks kjac, that fixed it.


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by Joann_
*Thanks kjac, that fixed it.*
Glad to hear, any other outstanding bugs?


-kjac


----------



## cliffcor

Quote:

_Originally posted by kjac_
*Also, some of the menu functions dont do stuff yet; those plugins aren't done (ie; ReplayGuide; this will eventually be a replica of the ReplayGuide on your replay)-kjac*
This will be a fun feature.


On the list, I know are also features like;


Headend Remapping Utility, Flexible Recording Setup (G/NG, # of Episodes etc.).


I'm one of the guys that was originally thrilled to just have the Canadian listings. Now this is getting to be a very nice suite of features for the Replay. Hat's off to you Sir!


CLiff


----------



## markus98

It would be nice to have GUI remapping of channels. I am envisioning

something that looks like the replayguide (when you're done with it : - )

that has an extra column called "displayed channel". When a new feed

is added it defaults to the real channel... but on the GUI you can change

it to any number or "NA" for deleted.


That would allow removing channels prior to them hitting the replay

(and then having to delete them there every time a chance is made)

AND it would allow remapping channel numbers so that frequently

viewed channels could sit together in sections 


Ehud

p.s. I'm still having the previously described problem. I HAVE added

the replays but without Serial#s. Could that be related?


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by markus98_
*It would be nice to have GUI remapping of channels. I am envisioning

something that looks like the replayguide (when you're done with it : - )

that has an extra column called "displayed channel". When a new feed

is added it defaults to the real channel... but on the GUI you can change

it to any number or "NA" for deleted.


That would allow removing channels prior to them hitting the replay

(and then having to delete them there every time a chance is made)

AND it would allow remapping channel numbers so that frequently

viewed channels could sit together in sections 


Ehud

p.s. I'm still having the previously described problem. I HAVE added

the replays but without Serial#s. Could that be related?*
markus,


Which previously described problem?


-kjac


----------



## markus98

 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...07#post3589807


----------



## kjac

markus,


Follow the steps: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...10#post3591310 

and get me the data.


-kjac


----------



## Brin

Quote:

_Originally posted by Guerito_
*Maybe I don't know what a datadirect account is then. In my previous post, it shows:


[2004-03-28 05:39:10] Updating guide information in the database.

[2004-03-28 05:39:10] Processing guide information for: Sun Mar 28


[2004-03-28 05:47:57] Processing guide information for: Sat Apr 10


I thought that was the account information the Replay needs. I'l ask again, is there a FAQ somewhere? So far not one of my questions has been answered. I've read what I could find, but don't know what to enter for the inputs and zipcode.*
To clarify for ReplayTV and WiRNS newbies (like me).


1) DataDirect (DD) "runs" labs.Zap2it.com which you have since you are getting listings. So your DataDirect account is your labs.Zap2it account login information. Note that LABS.zap2it.com is a different login account than a plain www.zap2it.com account. [I hope I got that correct]


2) You cannot use Canadian Postal codes (K2K 2K2) on a ReplayTV. You must use a 5 digit US zipcode in your time zone (as kjac said).

10001 (EST) for New York, NY

60001 (CST) for Alden, IL

80001 (MST) for Arvada, CO

90001 (PST) for Los Angeles CA

If you are asked to change your zipcode to get it to reinitialize the settings change by one number 10002 or similar. Use a ZIP code reverse lookup to find valid codes ( http://phaster.com ) in corresponding states.


Time Zone Maps
http://www.worldtimezone.com/time-usa2.htm 
http://www.worldtimezone.com/time-canada12.html 


3) When accessing WiRNS in your browser at the WiRNS IP address (after configuration) Do not inlcude the port number (8923) that is after the 127.0.0.1:8923 that you used for the initial configuration. Just use the WiRNS IP (e.g. 192.168.2.100) which should be your PCs internal IP address which you entered when you configured WiRNS.


4) Make sure any software firewall like Zone Alarm is OFF or configured to allow the ReplayTV (RTV) unit to reply to your WiRNS PC. Add the RTV IP to your ZoneAlarm exception list.


5) There is no FAQ. Just read all the posts over again. Wait a day or so to see if others have the same problem you have. Read the instructions very *carefully* ... even if you are really anxious for it to work right away. Be patient.


-- Brin


P.S. Thanks kjac and others. I got my system talking to my Replay.


----------



## Joann

Quote:

_Originally posted by markus98_
*It would be nice to have GUI remapping of channels. I am envisioning

something that looks like the replayguide (when you're done with it : - )

that has an extra column called "displayed channel". When a new feed

is added it defaults to the real channel... but on the GUI you can change

it to any number or "NA" for deleted.


That would allow removing channels prior to them hitting the replay

(and then having to delete them there every time a chance is made)

AND it would allow remapping channel numbers so that frequently

viewed channels could sit together in sections 


Ehud

p.s. I'm still having the previously described problem. I HAVE added

the replays but without Serial#s. Could that be related?*
Ehud: don't remove channels on the replay, do it on your zap2itlabs account. Choose "modify" to remove all of the channels you don't get from your lineup, and you'll never have to re-delete them from your replay again.


kjac: it would be a nice feature to move favorite channels to the top of the listings ... (yes, we want it ALL!)


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by Joann_
*Ehud: don't remove channels on the replay, do it on your zap2itlabs account. Choose "modify" to remove all of the channels you don't get from your lineup, and you'll never have to re-delete them from your replay again.


kjac: it would be a nice feature to move favorite channels to the top of the listings ... (yes, we want it ALL!)*
Joann,


Thats on my long todo list, but that will require another db change, so probably wont come until 1.2


-kjac


----------



## Bigjohns

Quote:

2) You cannot use Canadian Postal codes (K2K 2K2) on a ReplayTV. You must use a 5 digit US zipcode in your time zone (as kjac said).
Canadians can try 60462 for Central Time... it's a chicago area zip (my old home town, orland park, Illinois)


85003 for mountain (phoenix, AZ)


John


----------



## Bigjohns

kjac -


any more thought on my recommendation for the guide/todo output?? I noticed that you're 'red coding' blocks of time that have something recording...


John


----------



## lonetreejim

kjac,


Any chance of writting something that bypasses the IVS server for selected recipients. It comes to mind because it looks like IVS is down again. Seems more down than up lately ;-)


Thanks,


ltj


----------



## cliffcor

Looks like the 'Lab' is enhancing the listings again.


Please peruse the "preview" of the 2004-03-30 Zap2it Labs release. This release includes the addition of the originalAirDate, location, lineupId, and syndicatedEpisodeNumber fields. The Java client has been updated to work with these changes.


Note: If you are using version 1.2 of the Java client, it will break with this release. Say again, it's gonna break! We will have 1.3 out ASAP. Thanks.


Cliff


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by cliffcor_
*Looks like the 'Lab' is enhancing the listings again.


Please peruse the "preview" of the 2004-03-30 Zap2it Labs release. This release includes the addition of the originalAirDate, location, lineupId, and syndicatedEpisodeNumber fields. The Java client has been updated to work with these changes.


Note: If you are using version 1.2 of the Java client, it will break with this release. Say again, it's gonna break! We will have 1.3 out ASAP. Thanks.


Cliff*
WOOHOO... repeat flag will work soon. 


-kjac


----------



## hod

Since upgrading to the beta versions I have no Channel Guide or todo list.

Everything seemed to work with the prealpha versions.


Currently running 1.1.2 build 1285. Server running WiRNS is WinXP, two NICS with different IP addresses assigned, WiRNS configured to use 1 address.


1 replaytv 5040 named livingroom in configuration. DataDirect configured and appears to parse correctly, I can search for shows.


Everytime I upgrade, I start fresh with a new db and configure everytime and then restart WiRNS. The channel guide header shows up, but there is nothing below it. The ToDo list just shows Replay: livingroom and execution time.


I don't see any errors on the console. Let me know if there is somthing else you need for troubleshooting.


Thanks for all the great work.


----------



## hagoth

Hi, I've just installed WIRNS for the first time and after reading the entire previous thread on wirns (about 300+ posts) plus all the posts from here I have just one question. I am using a Voom with my replay and am getting the data just fine, is there a way to also get my local channel listings along with the Voom Sat. listings? If this is a repost I apologize - I tried searching the threads and could not find an answer to this question. Thanks and very nice work kjac!


hagoth


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by hod_
*Since upgrading to the beta versions I have no Channel Guide or todo list.

Everything seemed to work with the prealpha versions.


Currently running 1.1.2 build 1285. Server running WiRNS is WinXP, two NICS with different IP addresses assigned, WiRNS configured to use 1 address.


1 replaytv 5040 named livingroom in configuration. DataDirect configured and appears to parse correctly, I can search for shows.


Everytime I upgrade, I start fresh with a new db and configure everytime and then restart WiRNS. The channel guide header shows up, but there is nothing below it. The ToDo list just shows Replay: livingroom and execution time.


I don't see any errors on the console. Let me know if there is somthing else you need for troubleshooting.


Thanks for all the great work.*
Sounds like you didn't setup your replays correctly when you added them (added no providers to them or something). Delete them and recreate them


-kjac


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by hagoth_
*Hi, I've just installed WIRNS for the first time and after reading the entire previous thread on wirns (about 300+ posts) plus all the posts from here I have just one question. I am using a Voom with my replay and am getting the data just fine, is there a way to also get my local channel listings along with the Voom Sat. listings? If this is a repost I apologize - I tried searching the threads and could not find an answer to this question. Thanks and very nice work kjac!


hagoth*
hagoth,


Currently, no.. no _easy_ way. If you can find the listings on DD, you could add is as a second provider and use 2 sets of outputs on the voom box into the replay..


-kjac


----------



## Bigjohns

kjac -


after getting everything working on the PC (wirns pc)...


I tried to connect my family room unit to wirns.


I get:


Unexpected error code: 93a60001


from the RTV.


No error from Wirns, just a bunch of "spoofing" messages.


John


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bigjohns_
*kjac -


after getting everything working on the PC (wirns pc)...


I tried to connect my family room unit to wirns.


I get:


Unexpected error code: 93a60001


from the RTV.


No error from Wirns, just a bunch of "spoofing" messages.


John*
Bigj,


Was family room the one giving your problems before?


-kjac


----------



## Bigjohns

nah.. both of them were giving problems before... but at least NOW the Wirns is still 'updating' FROM the rtv's.


John


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bigjohns_
*nah.. both of them were giving problems before... but at least NOW the Wirns is still 'updating' FROM the rtv's.


John*
John,


You dont have any firewall (ZoneAlarm, XP SP2, etc) or anything that could be blocking the port 80 requests do you?? (Remebering your Ethereal dump, that was the problem).


-kjac


----------



## Bigjohns

no, my etherreal was 'odd replies' from microdns.


I have NO software firewall. I run Adaware every couple of days, and spybot. but I rely on my SMC barricade as the firewall. Both the PC and the Replays are directly connected to it.


It seems to be trying to TALK to DVARCHIVE!!

Code:


Code:


03/30 00:32:22 Warn: REPLAY_SERVER:: Received unknown HTTP request URL of GET /cgi-bin/2.0/login.pl?action=SetupGlobal&attempts=3&total=6 HTTP/1.1 from client [192.168.0.51] -- ignored
03/30 00:32:23 Warn: REPLAY_SERVER:: Received unknown HTTP request URL of GET /cgi-bin/2.0/login.pl?action=SetupGlobal&attempts=3&total=6 HTTP/1.1 from client [192.168.0.51] -- ignored
03/30 00:32:23 Warn: REPLAY_SERVER:: Received unknown HTTP request URL of GET /cgi-bin/2.0/login.pl?action=SetupGlobal&attempts=3&total=6 HTTP/1.1 from client [192.168.0.51] -- ignored
03/30 00:32:23 Warn: REPLAY_SERVER:: Received unknown HTTP request URL of GET /cgi-bin/2.0/login.pl?action=SetupGlobal&attempts=3&total=6 HTTP/1.1 from client [192.168.0.51] -- ignored
03/30 00:32:23 Warn: REPLAY_SERVER:: Received unknown HTTP request URL of GET /cgi-bin/2.0/login.pl?action=SetupGlobal&attempts=3&total=6 HTTP/1.1 from client [192.168.0.51] -- ignored
03/30 00:32:23 Warn: REPLAY_SERVER:: Received unknown HTTP request URL of GET /cgi-bin/2.0/login.pl?action=SetupGlobal&attempts=3&total=6 HTTP/1.1 from client [192.168.0.51] -- ignored
03/30 00:32:24 Warn: REPLAY_SERVER:: Received unknown HTTP request URL of GET /cgi-bin/2.0/login.pl?action=SetupGlobal&attempts=3&total=6 HTTP/1.1 from client [192.168.0.51] -- ignored
03/30 00:32:24 Warn: REPLAY_SERVER:: Received unknown HTTP request URL of GET /cgi-bin/2.0/login.pl?action=SetupGlobal&attempts=3&total=6 HTTP/1.1 from client [192.168.0.51] -- ignored
03/30 00:32:24 Warn: REPLAY_SERVER:: Received unknown HTTP request URL of GET /cgi-bin/2.0/login.pl?action=SetupGlobal&attempts=3&total=6 HTTP/1.1 from client [192.168.0.51] -- ignored
03/30 00:32:24 Warn: REPLAY_SERVER:: Received unknown HTTP request URL of GET /cgi-bin/2.0/login.pl?action=SetupGlobal&attempts=3&total=6 HTTP/1.1 from client [192.168.0.51] -- ignored
03/30 00:32:24 Warn: REPLAY_SERVER:: Received unknown HTTP request URL of GET /cgi-bin/2.0/login.pl?action=SetupGlobal&attempts=3&total=6 HTTP/1.1 from client [192.168.0.51] -- ignored
03/30 00:32:25 Warn: REPLAY_SERVER:: Received unknown HTTP request URL of GET /cgi-bin/2.0/login.pl?action=SetupGlobal&attempts=3&total=6 HTTP/1.1 from client [192.168.0.51] -- ignored
03/30 00:32:25 Warn: REPLAY_SERVER:: Received unknown HTTP request URL of GET /cgi-bin/2.0/login.pl?action=SetupGlobal&attempts=3&total=6 HTTP/1.1 from client [192.168.0.51] -- ignored
03/30 00:32:25 Warn: REPLAY_SERVER:: Received unknown HTTP request URL of GET /cgi-bin/2.0/login.pl?action=SetupGlobal&attempts=3&total=6 HTTP/1.1 from client [192.168.0.51] -- ignored
03/30 00:32:25 Warn: REPLAY_SERVER:: Received unknown HTTP request URL of GET /cgi-bin/2.0/login.pl?action=SetupGlobal&attempts=3&total=6 HTTP/1.1 from client [192.168.0.51] -- ignored
03/30 00:32:25 Warn: REPLAY_SERVER:: Received unknown HTTP request URL of GET /cgi-bin/2.0/login.pl?action=SetupGlobal&attempts=3&total=6 HTTP/1.1 from client [192.168.0.51] -- ignored
03/30 00:32:26 Warn: REPLAY_SERVER:: Received unknown HTTP request URL of GET /cgi-bin/2.0/login.pl?action=SetupGlobal&attempts=3&total=6 HTTP/1.1 from client [192.168.0.51] -- ignored
03/30 00:32:26 Warn: REPLAY_SERVER:: Received unknown HTTP request URL of GET /cgi-bin/2.0/login.pl?action=SetupGlobal&attempts=3&total=6 HTTP/1.1 from client [192.168.0.51] -- ignored
03/30 00:32:26 Warn: REPLAY_SERVER:: Received unknown HTTP request URL of GET /cgi-bin/2.0/login.pl?action=SetupGlobal&attempts=3&total=6 HTTP/1.1 from client [192.168.0.51] -- ignored
03/30 00:32:26 Warn: REPLAY_SERVER:: Received unknown HTTP request URL of GET /cgi-bin/2.0/login.pl?action=SetupGlobal&attempts=3&total=6 HTTP/1.1 from client [192.168.0.51] -- ignored
03/30 00:32:26 Warn: REPLAY_SERVER:: Received unknown HTTP request URL of GET /cgi-bin/2.0/login.pl?action=SetupGlobal&attempts=3&total=6 HTTP/1.1 from client [192.168.0.51] -- ignored
03/30 00:32:27 Warn: REPLAY_SERVER:: Received unknown HTTP request URL of GET /cgi-bin/2.0/login.pl?action=SetupGlobal&attempts=3&total=6 HTTP/1.1 from client [192.168.0.51] -- ignored
03/30 00:32:27 Warn: REPLAY_SERVER:: Received unknown HTTP request URL of GET /cgi-bin/2.0/login.pl?action=SetupGlobal&attempts=3&total=6 HTTP/1.1 from client [192.168.0.51] -- ignored
03/30 00:32:28 Warn: REPLAY_SERVER:: Received unknown HTTP request URL of GET /cgi-bin/2.0/login.pl?action=SetupGlobal&attempts=3&total=6 HTTP/1.1 from client [192.168.0.51] -- ignored
03/30 00:32:29 Warn: REPLAY_SERVER:: Received unknown HTTP request URL of GET /cgi-bin/2.0/vtime2.pl?time=1080624749&r=77rjvwdufltaikg35edv2jf5f HTTP/1.1 from client [192.168.0.51] -- ignored
03/30 00:35:45 Warn: REPLAY_SERVER:: Received unknown HTTP request URL of GET /cgi-bin/2.0/login.pl?action=SetupGlobal&attempts=4&total=6 HTTP/1.1 from client [192.168.0.51] -- ignored
03/30 00:35:45 Warn: REPLAY_SERVER:: Received unknown HTTP request URL of GET /cgi-bin/2.0/login.pl?action=SetupGlobal&attempts=4&total=6 HTTP/1.1 from client [192.168.0.51] -- ignored
03/30 00:35:45 Warn: REPLAY_SERVER:: Received unknown HTTP request URL of GET /cgi-bin/2.0/login.pl?action=SetupGlobal&attempts=4&total=6 HTTP/1.1 from client [192.168.0.51] -- ignored
03/30 00:35:45 Warn: REPLAY_SERVER:: Received unknown HTTP request URL of GET /cgi-bin/2.0/login.pl?action=SetupGlobal&attempts=4&total=6 HTTP/1.1 from client [192.168.0.51] -- ignored
03/30 00:35:46 Warn: REPLAY_SERVER:: Received unknown HTTP request URL of GET /cgi-bin/2.0/login.pl?action=SetupGlobal&attempts=4&total=6 HTTP/1.1 from client [192.168.0.51] -- ignored
03/30 00:35:46 Warn: REPLAY_SERVER:: Received unknown HTTP request URL of GET /cgi-bin/2.0/login.pl?action=SetupGlobal&attempts=4&total=6 HTTP/1.1 from client [192.168.0.51] -- ignored
03/30 00:35:46 Warn: REPLAY_SERVER:: Received unknown HTTP request URL of GET /cgi-bin/2.0/login.pl?action=SetupGlobal&attempts=4&total=6 HTTP/1.1 from client [192.168.0.51] -- ignored
03/30 00:35:46 Warn: REPLAY_SERVER:: Received unknown HTTP request URL of GET /cgi-bin/2.0/login.pl?action=SetupGlobal&attempts=4&total=6 HTTP/1.1 from client [192.168.0.51] -- ignored
03/30 00:35:46 Warn: REPLAY_SERVER:: Received unknown HTTP request URL of GET /cgi-bin/2.0/login.pl?action=SetupGlobal&attempts=4&total=6 HTTP/1.1 from client [192.168.0.51] -- ignored
03/30 00:35:47 Warn: REPLAY_SERVER:: Received unknown HTTP request URL of GET /cgi-bin/2.0/login.pl?action=SetupGlobal&attempts=4&total=6 HTTP/1.1 from client [192.168.0.51] -- ignored
03/30 00:35:47 Warn: REPLAY_SERVER:: Received unknown HTTP request URL of GET /cgi-bin/2.0/login.pl?action=SetupGlobal&attempts=4&total=6 HTTP/1.1 from client [192.168.0.51] -- ignored
03/30 00:35:47 Warn: REPLAY_SERVER:: Received unknown HTTP request URL of GET /cgi-bin/2.0/login.pl?action=SetupGlobal&attempts=4&total=6 HTTP/1.1 from client [192.168.0.51] -- ignored
03/30 00:35:47 Warn: REPLAY_SERVER:: Received unknown HTTP request URL of GET /cgi-bin/2.0/login.pl?action=SetupGlobal&attempts=4&total=6 HTTP/1.1 from client [192.168.0.51] -- ignored
03/30 00:35:47 Warn: REPLAY_SERVER:: Received unknown HTTP request URL of GET /cgi-bin/2.0/login.pl?action=SetupGlobal&attempts=4&total=6 HTTP/1.1 from client [192.168.0.51] -- ignored
03/30 00:35:48 Warn: REPLAY_SERVER:: Received unknown HTTP request URL of GET /cgi-bin/2.0/login.pl?action=SetupGlobal&attempts=4&total=6 HTTP/1.1 from client [192.168.0.51] -- ignored
03/30 00:35:48 Warn: REPLAY_SERVER:: Received unknown HTTP request URL of GET /cgi-bin/2.0/login.pl?action=SetupGlobal&attempts=4&total=6 HTTP/1.1 from client [192.168.0.51] -- ignored
03/30 00:35:48 Warn: REPLAY_SERVER:: Received unknown HTTP request URL of GET /cgi-bin/2.0/login.pl?action=SetupGlobal&attempts=4&total=6 HTTP/1.1 from client [192.168.0.51] -- ignored
03/30 00:35:48 Warn: REPLAY_SERVER:: Received unknown HTTP request URL of GET /cgi-bin/2.0/login.pl?action=SetupGlobal&attempts=4&total=6 HTTP/1.1 from client [192.168.0.51] -- ignored
03/30 00:35:48 Warn: REPLAY_SERVER:: Received unknown HTTP request URL of GET /cgi-bin/2.0/login.pl?action=SetupGlobal&attempts=4&total=6 HTTP/1.1 from client [192.168.0.51] -- ignored
03/30 00:35:49 Warn: REPLAY_SERVER:: Received unknown HTTP request URL of GET /cgi-bin/2.0/login.pl?action=SetupGlobal&attempts=4&total=6 HTTP/1.1 from client [192.168.0.51] -- ignored
03/30 00:35:49 Warn: REPLAY_SERVER:: Received unknown HTTP request URL of GET /cgi-bin/2.0/login.pl?action=SetupGlobal&attempts=4&total=6 HTTP/1.1 from client [192.168.0.51] -- ignored
03/30 00:35:50 Warn: REPLAY_SERVER:: Received unknown HTTP request URL of GET /cgi-bin/2.0/login.pl?action=SetupGlobal&attempts=4&total=6 HTTP/1.1 from client [192.168.0.51] -- ignored
03/30 00:35:50 Warn: REPLAY_SERVER:: Received unknown HTTP request URL of GET /cgi-bin/2.0/login.pl?action=SetupGlobal&attempts=4&total=6 HTTP/1.1 from client [192.168.0.51] -- ignored
03/30 00:35:50 Warn: REPLAY_SERVER:: Received unknown HTTP request URL of GET /cgi-bin/2.0/login.pl?action=SetupGlobal&attempts=4&total=6 HTTP/1.1 from client [192.168.0.51] -- ignored
03/30 00:35:52 Warn: REPLAY_SERVER:: Received unknown HTTP request URL of GET /cgi-bin/2.0/vtime2.pl?time=1080624951&r=2vgd65tg2qpxaz0hjspuof838ujwzls3 HTTP/1.1 from client [192.168.0.51] -- ignored

John


----------



## Bigjohns

Seems that in WIRNS world, 5:30 comes right after 0:00...

 

wirns-timelable.zip 208.419921875k . file


----------



## cliffcor

kjac,


The new release is doing well here. Just reporting in.


I know you're very busy with bug chasing and making existing things smoother.


I did have an idea as I was working my ToDo list. (Nice Feature btw)


I was thinking that if you clicked a show, that there could be a control to find all matching episodes. Then if you had a conflict, you could quickly reschedule either the RED show or the one that causes the conflict. The ToDo list is nice as it's a concise list where the user can see holes in the daily recording schedule and make adjustments.


It's be icing on the cake to be able to set a recording, delete a record from the produced episode look up.


Cliff


----------



## hagoth

kjac -


Thanks for the advice. And thanks again for wirns!


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bigjohns_
*no, my etherreal was 'odd replies' from microdns.


I have NO software firewall. I run Adaware every couple of days, and spybot. but I rely on my SMC barricade as the firewall. Both the PC and the Replays are directly connected to it.


It seems to be trying to TALK to DVARCHIVE!!


John*
John,


Please make sure that DVArchive is binding only 1 ip, and not all ips on your system.


-kjac


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bigjohns_
*Seems that in WIRNS world, 5:30 comes right after 0:00...*
This is cosmetic, theirs something wrong with the loop generating that (I had to change it to "redout" the used blocks). The actually blocks are correct.


-kjac


----------



## cliffcor

My Guide and Todo are working as expected. However, I seem to have lost my Red Dots in the guide. (4516)


Cliff


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by cliffcor_
*My Guide and Todo are working as expected. However, I seem to have lost my Red Dots in the guide. (4516)


Cliff*
Dots? We dont need no stinkin dots!


cliff,


Follow the instructions I gave on how to make a debug database and send me the .db and the .guide file(s)..


-kjac


----------



## kjac

FYI,


Sourceforge fixed CVS, so I'll sync up the latest changes sometime this week after that you need to wait 24hrs for them to appear in public CVS.


-kjac


----------



## Bigjohns

Quote:

_Originally posted by kjac_
*John,


Please make sure that DVArchive is binding only 1 ip, and not all ips on your system.


-kjac*
Kjac -


I have the override IP box checked in DVA3, set to 192.168.0.55. The second IP address on the machine is 192.168.0.100, and that is the WIRNS IP.


John


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bigjohns_
*Kjac -


I have the override IP box checked in DVA3, set to 192.168.0.55. The second IP address on the machine is 192.168.0.100, and that is the WIRNS IP.


John*
John,


Do another connect/ethereal dump so I can take a look whats going on..


-kjac


----------



## cliffcor

Quote:

_Originally posted by kjac_
*Dots? We dont need no stinkin dots!*





Done


----------



## Bigjohns

Quote:

_Originally posted by kjac_
*John,


Do another connect/ethereal dump so I can take a look whats going on..


-kjac*
Will Do.


How do you want me to configure ethereal?


John


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bigjohns_
*Will Do.


How do you want me to configure ethereal?


John*
host 192.168.1.1


where 192.168.1.1 is the ip of the replay you're trying.


-kjac


----------



## Bigjohns

ok, the IP of the RTV not the WIRNS PC.


I'll try that tonight after our recordings are finished.


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bigjohns_
*Seems that in WIRNS world, 5:30 comes right after 0:00...*
tracked down and fixed..


-kjac


----------



## Bigjohns

Quote:

_Originally posted by kjac_
*John,


Do another connect/ethereal dump so I can take a look whats going on..


-kjac*
here is etherreal dump for 192.168.0.51 (familyroom RTV).


Dyn DNS did catch and spoof packets, but DVArchive was getting the PING request!


MY PC:

192.168.0.55 = primary IP / DVarchive

192.168.0.100 =secondary IP / wirnsIP


ONE default gateway is programmed - 192.168.0.1 (SMC Baricade G router)


My ISP DNS addresses are hard coded.


John


----------



## Bigjohns

File attached...Arrgh.

 

bigjohn-etherreal3.zip 39.0546875k . file


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bigjohns_
*File attached...Arrgh.*
Bigjohn,


It appears that micro_dns is responding with your primary ip instead of your wirns ip. I dont know how ti can do this (it doesn't for anyone else). Do you have some other DNS software running on your pc or anything like that? Can you try swapping wirnsip and dva ip so that wirns is the primary and see what happens?


-kjac


----------



## Bigjohns

I'll do that now.


Back in a few with a new capture.


John


----------



## Bigjohns

Wirns now worked.


Here is the etherreal


John

 

bigjohn-4.txt 11.3984375k . file


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bigjohns_
*Wirns now worked.


Here is the etherreal


John*
Good.. leave it like that then 


-kjac


----------



## Bigjohns

Umm, yeah... but whats up with MicroDNS doing that crap??


John


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bigjohns_
*Umm, yeah... but whats up with MicroDNS doing that crap??


John*
Dunno, I'm rebuilding it into managed code soon anyways.


-kjac


----------



## Bigjohns

rebuild todolist = endless loop?


I'm not sure if this is a known bug or not. But I went through the server console to tell wirns to rebuild the todo list - and
Code:


Code:


004-04-01 11:54:42] Parsed 36/36 entries.
004-04-01 11:54:42] Building ToDo List for: BedRoom
004-04-01 11:54:42] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: FamilyRoom(192.168.0.51)
004-04-01 11:54:51] Parsed 57/57 entries.
004-04-01 11:54:51] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: BedRoom(192.168.0.41)
004-04-01 11:54:57] Parsed 36/36 entries.
004-04-01 11:54:57] Building ToDo List for: BedRoom
004-04-01 11:54:57] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: FamilyRoom(192.168.0.51)
004-04-01 11:55:06] Parsed 57/57 entries.
004-04-01 11:55:06] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: BedRoom(192.168.0.41)
004-04-01 11:55:12] Parsed 36/36 entries.
004-04-01 11:55:12] Building ToDo List for: BedRoom
004-04-01 11:55:12] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: FamilyRoom(192.168.0.51)
004-04-01 11:55:21] Parsed 57/57 entries.
004-04-01 11:55:21] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: BedRoom(192.168.0.41)
004-04-01 11:55:27] Parsed 36/36 entries.
004-04-01 11:55:27] Building ToDo List for: BedRoom
004-04-01 11:55:27] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: FamilyRoom(192.168.0.51)
004-04-01 11:55:36] Parsed 57/57 entries.
004-04-01 11:55:36] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: BedRoom(192.168.0.41)
004-04-01 11:55:42] Parsed 36/36 entries.
004-04-01 11:55:42] Building ToDo List for: BedRoom
004-04-01 11:55:42] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: FamilyRoom(192.168.0.51)
004-04-01 11:55:50] Parsed 57/57 entries.
004-04-01 11:55:50] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: BedRoom(192.168.0.41)
004-04-01 11:55:57] Parsed 36/36 entries.
004-04-01 11:55:57] Building ToDo List for: BedRoom
004-04-01 11:58:11] Building ToDo List for: FamilyRoom
004-04-01 11:58:11] Building ToDo List for: FamilyRoom
004-04-01 11:58:13] Building ToDo List for: FamilyRoom
004-04-01 11:58:13] Building ToDo List for: FamilyRoom
004-04-01 11:58:14] Building ToDo List for: FamilyRoom
004-04-01 11:58:14] Building ToDo List for: FamilyRoom
004-04-01 11:58:14] Building ToDo List for: FamilyRoom
004-04-01 11:58:14] Building ToDo List for: FamilyRoom
004-04-01 11:58:14] Building ToDo List for: FamilyRoom
004-04-01 11:58:14] Building ToDo List for: FamilyRoom
004-04-01 11:58:15] Building ToDo List for: FamilyRoom
004-04-01 11:58:15] Building ToDo List for: FamilyRoom
004-04-01 11:58:15] Building ToDo List for: FamilyRoom
004-04-01 11:58:15] Building ToDo List for: FamilyRoom
004-04-01 11:58:15] Building ToDo List for: FamilyRoom
004-04-01 11:58:15] Building ToDo List for: FamilyRoom
004-04-01 11:58:16] Building ToDo List for: FamilyRoom
004-04-01 11:58:16] Building ToDo List for: FamilyRoom
004-04-01 11:58:16] Building ToDo List for: FamilyRoom
004-04-01 11:58:18] Building ToDo List for: FamilyRoom
004-04-01 11:58:18] Building ToDo List for: FamilyRoom
004-04-01 11:58:18] Building ToDo List for: FamilyRoom
004-04-01 11:58:19] Building ToDo List for: FamilyRoom
004-04-01 11:58:19] Building ToDo List for: FamilyRoom
004-04-01 11:58:19] Building ToDo List for: FamilyRoom

Whoa!


----------



## kjac

John,


This is a known bug. It only happens sporadically. The timer seems to fire multiple times occasionally, and I'm not sure why yet.. I'm tracing in debuggers and not seeing it happen, so its a little weird. 


-kjac


Quote:

_Originally posted by Bigjohns_
*rebuild todolist = endless loop?


I'm not sure if this is a known bug or not. But I went through the server console to tell wirns to rebuild the todo list - and
*
*Code:*


Code:


[B]004-04-01 11:54:42] Parsed 36/36 entries.
004-04-01 11:54:42] Building ToDo List for: BedRoom
004-04-01 11:54:42] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: FamilyRoom(192.168.0.51)
004-04-01 11:54:51] Parsed 57/57 entries.
004-04-01 11:54:51] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: BedRoom(192.168.0.41)
004-04-01 11:54:57] Parsed 36/36 entries.
004-04-01 11:54:57] Building ToDo List for: BedRoom
004-04-01 11:54:57] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: FamilyRoom(192.168.0.51)
004-04-01 11:55:06] Parsed 57/57 entries.
004-04-01 11:55:06] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: BedRoom(192.168.0.41)
004-04-01 11:55:12] Parsed 36/36 entries.
004-04-01 11:55:12] Building ToDo List for: BedRoom
004-04-01 11:55:12] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: FamilyRoom(192.168.0.51)
004-04-01 11:55:21] Parsed 57/57 entries.
004-04-01 11:55:21] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: BedRoom(192.168.0.41)
004-04-01 11:55:27] Parsed 36/36 entries.
004-04-01 11:55:27] Building ToDo List for: BedRoom
004-04-01 11:55:27] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: FamilyRoom(192.168.0.51)
004-04-01 11:55:36] Parsed 57/57 entries.
004-04-01 11:55:36] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: BedRoom(192.168.0.41)
004-04-01 11:55:42] Parsed 36/36 entries.
004-04-01 11:55:42] Building ToDo List for: BedRoom
004-04-01 11:55:42] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: FamilyRoom(192.168.0.51)
004-04-01 11:55:50] Parsed 57/57 entries.
004-04-01 11:55:50] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: BedRoom(192.168.0.41)
004-04-01 11:55:57] Parsed 36/36 entries.
004-04-01 11:55:57] Building ToDo List for: BedRoom
004-04-01 11:58:11] Building ToDo List for: FamilyRoom
004-04-01 11:58:11] Building ToDo List for: FamilyRoom
004-04-01 11:58:13] Building ToDo List for: FamilyRoom
004-04-01 11:58:13] Building ToDo List for: FamilyRoom
004-04-01 11:58:14] Building ToDo List for: FamilyRoom
004-04-01 11:58:14] Building ToDo List for: FamilyRoom
004-04-01 11:58:14] Building ToDo List for: FamilyRoom
004-04-01 11:58:14] Building ToDo List for: FamilyRoom
004-04-01 11:58:14] Building ToDo List for: FamilyRoom
004-04-01 11:58:14] Building ToDo List for: FamilyRoom
004-04-01 11:58:15] Building ToDo List for: FamilyRoom
004-04-01 11:58:15] Building ToDo List for: FamilyRoom
004-04-01 11:58:15] Building ToDo List for: FamilyRoom
004-04-01 11:58:15] Building ToDo List for: FamilyRoom
004-04-01 11:58:15] Building ToDo List for: FamilyRoom
004-04-01 11:58:15] Building ToDo List for: FamilyRoom
004-04-01 11:58:16] Building ToDo List for: FamilyRoom
004-04-01 11:58:16] Building ToDo List for: FamilyRoom
004-04-01 11:58:16] Building ToDo List for: FamilyRoom
004-04-01 11:58:18] Building ToDo List for: FamilyRoom
004-04-01 11:58:18] Building ToDo List for: FamilyRoom
004-04-01 11:58:18] Building ToDo List for: FamilyRoom
004-04-01 11:58:19] Building ToDo List for: FamilyRoom
004-04-01 11:58:19] Building ToDo List for: FamilyRoom
004-04-01 11:58:19] Building ToDo List for: FamilyRoom[/B]

*Whoa!*


----------



## Bigjohns

Ahhh... I see.


Hey, is there anyway you can put a checkbox in here that says: Force NBC shows to start at :00?


Damn NBC seems to be doing the x:59 jig again next week...


Also, in the guide - I'm curious.. what value does the 'switch dvr' option select have? You combine all the data from the guide and both DVRs on that screen anyway!


John


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bigjohns_
*Ahhh... I see.


Hey, is there anyway you can put a checkbox in here that says: Force NBC shows to start at :00?


Damn NBC seems to be doing the x:59 jig again next week...


Also, in the guide - I'm curious.. what value does the 'switch dvr' option select have? You combine all the data from the guide and both DVRs on that screen anyway!


John*
It builds the lineup for the dvr you're looking at. If you have totally different lineups on your dvrs (which some people do) its more functional. For people like you, with the same lineup? Not much 


-kjac


----------



## Bigjohns

Quote:

_Originally posted by kjac_
*It builds the lineup for the dvr you're looking at. If you have totally different lineups on your dvrs (which some people do) its more functional. For people like you, with the same lineup? Not much 


-kjac*
Ahh, I see....


But.. um, what about my other question? I'd like to be able to force all shows to start on the hour if they're a minute off....


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bigjohns_
*Ahh, I see....


But.. um, what about my other question? I'd like to be able to force all shows to start on the hour if they're a minute off....*
I asked about this a long time ago and people expressed very little interest. Now that its back I'll look into it again.


-kjac


----------



## Bigjohns

COOL! That would be massive. Especially since I'm using WIRNS as the guide for both my RTVs....


----------



## duckman360

I too would like that feature Kjac...


Keep up the AWESOME work man. This program keeps getting better and better.


You changed the plugin format, do you have it documented some where how it needs to be inorder to create a plugin?


CP


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by duckman360_
*I too would like that feature Kjac...


Keep up the AWESOME work man. This program keeps getting better and better.


You changed the plugin format, do you have it documented some where how it needs to be inorder to create a plugin?


CP*
duck,


If you extract from CVS, you'll see all the plugin projects that implement the needed interface. There are four public methods they need to expose


SetRNSIP()

SetRNSPort()

SetRNSDelimeter()

HandleMessage()


(iirc). They're something like that. Check out the PutSyslogPlugin, its the simplest.


-kjac


----------



## Bigjohns

kjac -


what happened to the part of the to-do list where it would have some shows listed with 'nothing scheduled'? I found this to be helpful because it allowed me to find shows that had MOVED days or timeslots (or both).


In fact, i'd been meaning to ask for you to allow us to do a 'search for all episodes' by clicking those. Maybe have 2 options - search for all, or search for all on scheduled station.


John


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bigjohns_
*kjac -


what happened to the part of the to-do list where it would have some shows listed with 'nothing scheduled'? I found this to be helpful because it allowed me to find shows that had MOVED days or timeslots (or both).


In fact, i'd been meaning to ask for you to allow us to do a 'search for all episodes' by clicking those. Maybe have 2 options - search for all, or search for all on scheduled station.


John*
john,


That feature was temporarily removed with the todolist rebuild, its coming back.


I'll look into the search possibilities.


-kjac


----------



## Bigjohns

Cool!


Hope you're still considering the todo as I described it!


John


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bigjohns_
*Cool!


Hope you're still considering the todo as I described it!


John*
You mean the blocks in the channel guide? I did the red blocks n the time code for that, thought that would roughly achieve the same goal no?


-kjac


----------



## seanwg

Is there any way todo channel re-mapping?


I live in Bermuda; Zap2It has setup a phony postal code for the local cable co, but unfortunately it won't provide any data on the DataDirect application.


I found a couple of cable cos in the US which provide practically the same lineup, but they channels are in different places.. is there anyway to re-map what the replaytv receives?


Ie HBO on channel 41 on Zap2ItData, is actually 71 on my local cable co


Thanks

Sean


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by seanwg_
*Is there any way todo channel re-mapping?


I live in Bermuda; Zap2It has setup a phony postal code for the local cable co, but unfortunately it won't provide any data on the DataDirect application.


I found a couple of cable cos in the US which provide practically the same lineup, but they channels are in different places.. is there anyway to re-map what the replaytv receives?


Ie HBO on channel 41 on Zap2ItData, is actually 71 on my local cable co


Thanks

Sean*
With 1.x no, with 0.x yes. Its coming for 1.x, no ETA tho.


-kjac


----------



## Bigjohns

kjac -


noticed tonight (and other nights this week) dots missing on shows that OUGHT to be recorded.


I told wirns to poll the RTV's (update rtv) and they did... still, no dots...


John


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bigjohns_
*kjac -


noticed tonight (and other nights this week) dots missing on shows that OUGHT to be recorded.


I told wirns to poll the RTV's (update rtv) and they did... still, no dots...


John*
Yeah, some people are having problems with this, I have some debug info, I think its people with multimap lineups.


-kjac


----------



## Brin

Having some network problems lately, but don't have time to do much troubleshooting -- not asking for help there. All was working about 2 weeks ago. I use WiRNS to get my Rogers Cable listing.


My concern is with my activation.

Will my RTV deactivate if it does not connect in time to mothership?

I understand that WiRNS passes that information through, but at the moment I am a bit messed up with my network.


My unit says it is activated until 5/2 (I am on monthly plan -- this is my second month)

But unit also says it last connected 3/16/2004

And my Guide is current until tomorrow Wed 4/7 so I did connect via WiRNS after the date my Replay last knows about, 3/16+12 days of Guide would be 3/28 and I am more than a week past that.


What happens if I dont get my guide update working by Wednesday?

Will my Replay stop working when the guide expires? Will the manual recording still work until my activation date? (assuming the unlikely event that I dont get it working by then) Can an expired RTV be reactivated? Is there a penalty? How many more questions will I ask?


Seriously, any help would be appreciated.


-- Brin


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by Brin_
*Having some network problems lately, but don't have time to do much troubleshooting -- not asking for help there. All was working about 2 weeks ago. I use WiRNS to get my Rogers Cable listing.


My concern is with my activation.

Will my RTV deactivate if it does not connect in time to mothership?

I understand that WiRNS passes that information through, but at the moment I am a bit messed up with my network.


My unit says it is activated until 5/2 (I am on monthly plan -- this is my second month)

But unit also says it last connected 3/16/2004

And my Guide is current until tomorrow Wed 4/7 so I did connect via WiRNS after the date my Replay last knows about, 3/16+12 days of Guide would be 3/28 and I am more than a week past that.


What happens if I dont get my guide update working by Wednesday?

Will my Replay stop working when the guide expires? Will the manual recording still work until my activation date? (assuming the unlikely event that I dont get it working by then) Can an expired RTV be reactivated? Is there a penalty? How many more questions will I ask?


Seriously, any help would be appreciated.


-- Brin*
Brin,


Some of my answers are supposition, and some are fact. All of the supposition are educated guesses tho:


If you hit activation before connecting your replay will turn into a doorstop.

If this does happen, as soon as you have your next succesfull connect up, it will start working again.

All recordings should work (manual or otherwise) until your activation date.


-kjac


----------



## Blaze

Is there a way to make a Local Broadcast on DD appear in the Satellite providers. I am trying to run my HD tuner through my Replay. No cable, no Satellite, just antenna. The regular NTSC picture is bad, but digital is perfect through s-video.

All of the digital stations are in the DD listing. I am planning on getting the listings setup first before tackling the IR.

I am not sure if this has been discussed in other threads. I looked, but no solution.


Blaze


----------



## seanwg

Quote:

_Originally posted by kjac_
*With 1.x no, with 0.x yes. Its coming for 1.x, no ETA tho.


-kjac*
You have any pointers to where I can find any info on doing with with 0.X?


I searched the entire archive; can't see anything on channel combining;


----------



## Bigjohns

Quote:

_Originally posted by kjac_
*Yeah, some people are having problems with this, I have some debug info, I think its people with multimap lineups.


-kjac*
but i have only a single lineup...Dish.


----------



## seanwg

Hi,


I made a datadirect provider containing most of my local channels; but the channel #s don't match up with what I got.


Digging around the database I noticed the lineupmaps table.


Is it safe to change values in the channel column in the lineupmaps table?




sqlite> select * from lineupmaps;

name station channel channelMinor datefrom dateto onAirFrom onAirTo

----------------- ---------- ---------- ------------ ---------- ---------- ---------- ----------

Time Warner Cable 11218 19

Time Warner Cable 10240 32

Time Warner Cable 11207 40 2001-09-05

Time Warner Cable 10051 42

Time Warner Cable 16300 43

Time Warner Cable 11115 48

Time Warner Cable 11160 66 2000-11-03

Time Warner Cable 10120 69 2001-09-07

Time Warner Cable 12719 92 2001-08-31

Time Warner Cable 11779 11

Time Warner Cable 10918 12

sqlite>


Channel 19, is actually local channel 5 on my setup.. so can I safely do a update lineupmaps set channel = 4 where station = 11218?


Or what if I created another column, "LocalChannel" and then updated HProvider.Cs to send localchannel instead?


Comments?



Sean


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by seanwg_
*Hi,


I made a datadirect provider containing most of my local channels; but the channel #s don't match up with what I got.


Digging around the database I noticed the lineupmaps table.


Is it safe to change values in the channel column in the lineupmaps table?




sqlite> select * from lineupmaps;

name station channel channelMinor datefrom dateto onAirFrom onAirTo

----------------- ---------- ---------- ------------ ---------- ---------- ---------- ----------

Time Warner Cable 11218 19

Time Warner Cable 10240 32

Time Warner Cable 11207 40 2001-09-05

Time Warner Cable 10051 42

Time Warner Cable 16300 43

Time Warner Cable 11115 48

Time Warner Cable 11160 66 2000-11-03

Time Warner Cable 10120 69 2001-09-07

Time Warner Cable 12719 92 2001-08-31

Time Warner Cable 11779 11

Time Warner Cable 10918 12

sqlite>


Channel 19, is actually local channel 5 on my setup.. so can I safely do a update lineupmaps set channel = 4 where station = 11218?


Or what if I created another column, "LocalChannel" and then updated HProvider.Cs to send localchannel instead?


Comments?



Sean*
sean,


Either way will work fine. The "HeadendRemapper" I'm building will do the latter.. it has no ETA at this time tho.


-kjac


----------



## seanwg

Is the latest 1.1.2 code on cvs ? Version I have seems to be 1.0.26?


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by seanwg_
*Is the latest 1.1.2 code on cvs ? Version I have seems to be 1.0.26?*
I need to resync, I'll do it today / tomorrow, then 6 hours to get to public.


EDIT: Resync done, should be synced to public cvs tomorrow


-kjac


----------



## darekd

Is there any way to use WiRNS to download guide for several Polish channels offered on Globecast satellite?


----------



## BeefStu

I've found that on my network the easiest way to change the IP addresses on my multiple ReplayTVs is to temporarily rejig my router's configuration so that it points to WiRNS for DNS. Once the Replays grab their IP info via DHCP, I just switch them over to a Static IP setup and the edit boxes are pre-filled with the proper values.


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by darekd_
*Is there any way to use WiRNS to download guide for several Polish channels offered on Globecast satellite?*
Does datadirect have listings?


If not, are there listings available anywhere?


If so, you can feel free to write a scraper to go into the wirns db and wirns will do the rest.


-kjac


----------



## darekd

Actually, I get e-mail every week with programming for the next 7 days. How do I go about loading it into WiRNS db? Can WiRNS load xml file? If yes, is this a format that I would have to follow?







Rai Uno




Tg1 Notte

Informazione


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by darekd_
*Actually, I get e-mail every week with programming for the next 7 days. How do I go about loading it into WiRNS db? Can WiRNS load xml file? If yes, is this a format that I would have to follow?







Rai Uno




Tg1 Notte

Informazione

*
Thats an xmltv format, you'd have to either

A) Get it in the new datadirect format

B) Write an XSLT to convert

C) convince me to support xmltv again (which is a dying format in N/A)


-kjac


----------



## darekd

Kjac,


Thank you for very quick response.


Shortly after I read your message I realized that I can get the channel I want from BEV. It works great.


There is only one small problem. If I browse channel listing (TVPolonia) and get to certain time it causes ReplayTV to reboot. It is the same time every day and I suspect the same repeating program (bad character in the text?)


Is there any easy way that I can view WiRNS database?


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by darekd_
*Kjac,


Thank you for very quick response.


Shortly after I read your message I realized that I can get the channel I want from BEV. It works great.


There is only one small problem. If browse channel listing (TVPolonia) and get to certain time it causes ReplayTV to reboot. It is the same time every day and I suspect the same repeating program (bad character in the text?)


Is there any easy way that I can view WiRNS database?*
darekd,


There are several tools to access SQLite databases. Do some googling, if you get stuck, let me know and I'll point you in a better direction. Take a look for a ODBC driver for windows, then you should be able to load it in access.


-kjac


----------



## darekd

I installed ODBC driver and used MS Access to look into the database. The problem is that I cannot find the place where show descriptions are stored(I found station ID, show ID, time and date but not description).


Does anyone have any idea what in TV listing could cause ReplayTV to reboot?


----------



## seanwg

Hi Everyone


I came up with an hack to todo channel remapping:


1) Select a lineup that matches most of your channels at Zap2It.com. Mine happened to be 'Time Warner Cable' in Jamaica, NY


2) Create a mapping table, which holds the Station Callsign, and the new local channel, populate it with data:


create table seanchannelmap (callsign varchar(15) primary key, realchannel int unique, stationid int);

INSERT INTO seanchannelmap (callsign, realchannel, stationid) values('WTVS',5,11921);

INSERT INTO seanchannelmap (callsign, realchannel, stationid) values ('WDIV',6,20359);

INSERT INTO seanchannelmap (callsign, realchannel, stationid) values ('BBCW',8,16493);


Ie, station with callsign 'WDIV', with station ID 20359, real channel = 6.


3) Create a trigger which updates the channel to be the "real one" in the lineupmaps table when ever a new row is inserted:


drop trigger fixupchannels;


create trigger fixupchannels after insert on lineupmaps

BEGIN

update lineupmaps

set channel = ifnull((select sm.realchannel from seanchannelmap sm where sm.stationid = new.station), channel + 150),

name = 'Time Warner Cable'

where station = new.station;

END;



delete from lineupmaps;

delete from lineups;


Notice also, I'm setting the name to be 'Time Warner Cable', which is the name of my lineup.. otherwise it would goto the other inputs.


Also, any channel without an entry in the mapping table, will have 150 added to the channel number.. so you can recognize easily which ones need to be updated.


4) Voila.. you'll have a lineupmap with the correct channel info in it.



Sean


----------



## seanwg

Also, one more item --


Does www.myreplaytv.com work with the new WiRNS?


Mine still says its un-authorized.


Sean


----------



## Bigjohns

Quote:

_Originally posted by seanwg_
*Also, one more item --


Does www.myreplaytv.com work with the new WiRNS?


Mine still says its un-authorized.


Sean*
How would the two interact? Your RTV talks to MyReplayTv and should update the information there.


John


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by darekd_
*I installed ODBC driver and used MS Access to look into the database. The problem is that I cannot find the place where show descriptions are stored(I found station ID, show ID, time and date but not description).


Does anyone have any idea what in TV listing could cause ReplayTV to reboot?*
Descriptions are in the program table.


In the schedules table you'll see a field called "program", thats the program id at that time on that channel. Look that up in the programs table to find the title/description/etc.


-kjac


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by seanwg_
*Also, one more item --


Does www.myreplaytv.com work with the new WiRNS?


Mine still says its un-authorized.


Sean*
If you're using custom guide data, you should be able to sign up, but my.replay will be wonky. Use the wirns scheduler.


-kjac


----------



## madpoet

Quote:

_Originally posted by kjac_
*hagoth,


Currently, no.. no _easy_ way. If you can find the listings on DD, you could add is as a second provider and use 2 sets of outputs on the voom box into the replay..


-kjac*
Kjac, to revive this topic slightly... I'm also using it with Voom. It works OUTSTANDINGLY well for the Voom channels, but I've got to figure a way for the locals. Zap2It carries my local guide data for the channels. I added it as a second provider in Zap2It. I can run a second source from the Voom box to the Replay without a problem (I'll live with the lesser quality) but I can't figure out how to then integrate that with the Replay. What do I select for the source to get the correct program guide info? I set my Lineup1 to Voom and Lineup2 to Locals. So it definately sees the info from Zap2It. I guess what I'm missing is how I map Lineup2 within the Replay itself. Sorry if this seems like a simple question.


Thanks again for all your hard work.


-MP


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by madpoet_
*Kjac, to revive this topic slightly... I'm also using it with Voom. It works OUTSTANDINGLY well for the Voom channels, but I've got to figure a way for the locals. Zap2It carries my local guide data for the channels. I added it as a second provider in Zap2It. I can run a second source from the Voom box to the Replay without a problem (I'll live with the lesser quality) but I can't figure out how to then integrate that with the Replay. What do I select for the source to get the correct program guide info? I set my Lineup1 to Voom and Lineup2 to Locals. So it definately sees the info from Zap2It. I guess what I'm missing is how I map Lineup2 within the Replay itself. Sorry if this seems like a simple question.


Thanks again for all your hard work.


-MP*
madpoet,


The easy way is if your voom box has 2 simulataneous outputs. If so, connect 1 to input 1 and 1 to input2, otherwise you'll have to do some custom database edits to make it work (not hard, but somewhat daunting.) Let me know what the outputs look like..


-kjac


----------



## madpoet

Right, voom outputs on all connections at the same time (thank goodness). So I've got both SVideo and coax going from Voom to the Replay. Right now, SVideo is configured as the input that it sees my Voom lineup on (100-999). I played around a while last night, but didn't see an option to add the "Local Channel Lineup" selection from WiRNS as my second source. But it is definately populating within WiRNS. SO I imagine it's just a lack of understanding on my part about selecting sources within the Replay.


Thanks again,

MP


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by madpoet_
*Right, voom outputs on all connections at the same time (thank goodness). So I've got both SVideo and coax going from Voom to the Replay. Right now, SVideo is configured as the input that it sees my Voom lineup on (100-999). I played around a while last night, but didn't see an option to add the "Local Channel Lineup" selection from WiRNS as my second source. But it is definately populating within WiRNS. SO I imagine it's just a lack of understanding on my part about selecting sources within the Replay.


Thanks again,

MP*
It might be an antenna provider from zap2it which I'm not sure I've handled properly. I'll look into it.


-kjac


----------



## madpoet

Thanks very much kjac! It shows as "Local Broadcast Listings" within WiRNS. If I can help you at all, let me know.


-MP


----------



## Daren Dahl

I am trying to install WiRNs for the very first time and I am getting no where.


Here is the part of the installation instructions that seem to be causing the problem. Never know though....I may have screwed something up before I got to this point.


- Click Configuration->Replays

- Add all your replays
*- Click Administration->Update Guide again to rebuild the ToDo lists*


While waiting for the ToDo lists to be created I get this error...


Any help?



[2004-04-12 13:56:25] Starting configuration server on 127.0.0.1:8923

[2004-04-12 13:56:25] Loading server plugins.

[2004-04-12 13:56:25] Plugin: ServerManagment.dll (1.0.1549.1264) loaded.

[2004-04-12 13:56:25] Replay Network Server Emulation started.

[2004-04-12 13:56:25] Starting ntp proxy server.

[2004-04-12 13:56:25] Starting DNS Proxy

[DNS] micro_dns initializing

[DNS] Attempting to reply with 192.168.1.102 for production queries.

[DNS] Attempting to proxy non-production requests to 204.127.202.4.

[DNS] micro_dns listing on port 53

[2004-04-12 13:57:55] Guide update manually initiated.

[2004-04-12 13:57:55] Guide update manually initiated.

[2004-04-12 13:57:56] Purging old guide information

[2004-04-12 13:57:57] Updating guide information in the database.

[2004-04-12 13:57:57] Processing guide information for: Mon Apr 12

[2004-04-12 13:58:15] Processing guide information for: Tue Apr 13

[2004-04-12 13:58:25] Processing guide information for: Wed Apr 14

[2004-04-12 13:58:35] Processing guide information for: Thu Apr 15

[2004-04-12 13:58:45] Processing guide information for: Fri Apr 16

[2004-04-12 13:58:55] Processing guide information for: Sat Apr 17

[2004-04-12 13:59:04] Processing guide information for: Sun Apr 18

[2004-04-12 13:59:13] Processing guide information for: Mon Apr 19

[2004-04-12 13:59:23] Processing guide information for: Tue Apr 20

[2004-04-12 13:59:33] Processing guide information for: Wed Apr 21

[2004-04-12 13:59:43] Processing guide information for: Thu Apr 22

[2004-04-12 13:59:53] Processing guide information for: Fri Apr 23

[2004-04-12 14:00:04] Processing guide information for: Sat Apr 24

[2004-04-12 14:00:15] Processing guide information for: Sun Apr 25

[2004-04-12 14:00:16] Parsing PPV Configurations.

[2004-04-12 14:00:16] Processing ToDo Information.

[2004-04-12 14:00:16] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: RTV Living Room(192.168.1.5

0)

[2004-04-12 14:00:23] Parsed 35/37 entries.

[2004-04-12 14:00:23] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: RTV Bedroom(192.168.1.51)

[2004-04-12 14:00:28] Parsed 53/53 entries.

[2004-04-12 14:00:28] Building ToDo List for: RTV Bedroom

[2004-04-12 14:01:32] Building ToDo List for: RTV Living Room

[2004-04-12 14:01:45] Refreshing plugin channel guide.


Unhandled Exception: System.Net.WebException: The remote server returned an erro

r: (404) Not Found.

at System.Net.HttpWebRequest.CheckFinalStatus()

at System.Net.HttpWebRequest.EndGetResponse(IAsyncResult asyncResult)

at System.Net.HttpWebRequest.GetResponse()

at WiRNS.WiRNSService.DoGuideUpdate()


----------



## glen68

I Am Having Promblems Right From The Start


What Do I Enter For This, I Know My Own IP Address


WiRNS IP: The ip address that wirns will bind to port 80 on your pc.



How Do I Figure This Out


DNS Server: A dns server that is accessible from your PC (usually your ISPs)


----------



## markus98

1. start menu -> run ->

w98: winipcfg

2k/cp: cmd then ipconfig /all


2. Any valid DNS server, such as the one listed in the "DNS Servers"

listing from #1.


Ehud


----------



## glen68

Ok Thanks I Got The DNS Server Address



What Do I use For This Part



WiRNS IP: The ip address that wirns will bind to port 80 on your pc.


----------



## markus98

That's the "normal" IP address of your computer.


The reason it's an option is in case you have multiple

addresses, WiRNS needs to know which one to bind to.


Ehud


----------



## glen68

OK Its Seems All Good Exsept The Time Is InCorrect


----------



## lonetreejim

kjac,


I encountered a problem tonight that I hope you can help me with.


The power went out at my daughter's place and when it was restored the Replay hung during the reboot. I've encountered this myself from time to time if WiRNS is not running when the Replay boots up. With WiRNS 0.7a it was no problem as you could just start WiRNS, reboot the Replay, and all would be fine.


The conundrum occurs with 1.1.x as it waits at "Refreshing RecordingGuide for: xxx" trying to load the Replay Guide before it runs micro.dns. But the Replay won't finish booting until micro.dns is running. Stalemate!


Eventually (and I mean a long time) one of them, I'm not sure which, gives up and then WiRNS finishes. Rebooting the Replay then completes normally.


My question, would it be possible to change to load order and have WiRNS refresh the record guide after running micro.dns rather than before?


Thanks,

Jim


----------



## mikegelf

Quote:

_Originally posted by kjac_
*With 1.x no, with 0.x yes. Its coming for 1.x, no ETA tho.


-kjac*
Hey kjac --


Is there a place that you will post the new HeadendRemapper for WiRNS version 1.x when it is ready? B/c I can only get wirns 1.x working (not 0.7) and have been waiting for it.


Great work on WiRNS and all its plugins!!! 

Mike


----------



## madpoet

kjac, would it just be possible to make the Local Listings appear as a choice under the Satellite Providers the same as you make Directv (Voom) appear? Or is that what isn't being handled correctly now?


Thanks,

MP


----------



## kjac

mike,


It will be included with a wirns release when its done.


mad,

If you look at antenna hookups for input 1 or 2 or whatever (after a zipcode change) does your locals show up there?


-kjac


----------



## madpoet

Hrm... if you choose Coax for the input and then select Antenna from there, it populates all sorts of OTA data. The problem is that it's not the stuff that I told it in Zap2It were my actual locals. So it's getting that from somewhere else. And if you choose Antenna as the input, it won't then allow you to define an IR blaster code so that it can change the Voom box. Essentially, it needs a way to use that Local Channel Listings under a different provider heading like Satellite or Cable so that you can also define the IR code. Does that make sense?


Thanks,

MP


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by madpoet_
*Hrm... if you choose Coax for the input and then select Antenna from there, it populates all sorts of OTA data. The problem is that it's not the stuff that I told it in Zap2It were my actual locals. So it's getting that from somewhere else. And if you choose Antenna as the input, it won't then allow you to define an IR blaster code so that it can change the Voom box. Essentially, it needs a way to use that Local Channel Listings under a different provider heading like Satellite or Cable so that you can also define the IR code. Does that make sense?


Thanks,

MP*
Yep.. do me a favour; get the sqlite.exe utility referenced several times in various wirns threads and do:


sqlite WiRNS.db


SELECT * FROM lineups;


give me the output.


-kjac


----------



## madpoet

Output reads as follows:


VOOM||Satellite|06040

Local Broadcast Listings||LocalBroadcast|06040


Hope that helps!


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by madpoet_
*Output reads as follows:


VOOM||Satellite|06040

Local Broadcast Listings||LocalBroadcast|06040


Hope that helps!*
go to the same place and type


UPDATE lineups SET TYPE='Satellite';


and run the same command again, then try it on the replay.


-kjac


----------



## madpoet

Ok, we have progress! I was able to select Locals as a sat input now, and have my channel listings.... except that it's only the primaries. For some reason, I'm not getting any of the sub channels listed in the guide. Most of the time this wouldn't matter, but sometimes they do actually show different content.


Will I need to make that table update often? Or just any time I upgrade WiRNS? Thanks so much kjac!


-MP


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by madpoet_
*Ok, we have progress! I was able to select Locals as a sat input now, and have my channel listings.... except that it's only the primaries. For some reason, I'm not getting any of the sub channels listed in the guide. Most of the time this wouldn't matter, but sometimes they do actually show different content.


Will I need to make that table update often? Or just any time I upgrade WiRNS? Thanks so much kjac!


-MP*
You wont get subchannels. Replay doesn't understand them (it doesn't know what to do with a -). The only way you could get thse was if you manually edited the mapping and had a intermediate box to translate back to -.


As for when you have to do that update, only if / when you recreate your database.


-kjac


----------



## madpoet

Hrm... well, it's a far sight better than where I was!  For the subchannels I can always use the manual record method and use Voom's program planner to autochange the channels.


----------



## Bigjohns

Kjac -


Big Crash:

Code:


Code:


[DNS] Spoofing response of 59 bytes

Unhandled Exception: System.InvalidOperationException: There is an error in XML
document (89226, 12). ---> System.Net.WebException: The operation has timed-out.

   at System.Net.ConnectStream.Read(Byte[] buffer, Int32 offset, Int32 size)
   at System.IO.StreamReader.ReadBuffer(Char[] userBuffer, Int32 userOffset, Int
32 desiredChars, Boolean& readToUserBuffer)
   at System.IO.StreamReader.Read(Char[] buffer, Int32 index, Int32 count)
   at System.Xml.XmlScanner.Read()
   at System.Xml.XmlScanner.ScanNameWOCharChecking()
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.ParseTag()
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.ParseBeginTagExpandCharEntities()
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.Read()
   at System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadChildren(XmlNode parent)
   at System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadElementNode()
   at System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadCurrentNode()
   at System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadChildren(XmlNode parent)
   at System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadElementNode()
   at System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadCurrentNode()
   at System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadChildren(XmlNode parent)
   at System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadElementNode()
   at System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadCurrentNode()
   at System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadChildren(XmlNode parent)
   at System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadElementNode()
   at System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadCurrentNode()
   at System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadChildren(XmlNode parent)
   at System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadElementNode()
   at System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadCurrentNode()
   at System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadChildren(XmlNode parent)
   at System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadElementNode()
   at System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadCurrentNode()
   at System.Xml.XmlLoader.ReadCurrentNode(XmlDocument doc, XmlReader reader)
   at System.Xml.XmlDocument.ReadNode(XmlReader reader)
   at System.Xml.Serialization.XmlSerializationReader.ReadXmlNodes(Boolean eleme
ntCanBeType)
   at System.Xml.Serialization.XmlSerializationReader.ReadTypedPrimitive(XmlQual
ifiedName type, Boolean elementCanBeType)
   at System.Xml.Serialization.XmlSerializationReader.ReadReferencingElement(Str
ing name, String ns, Boolean elementCanBeType, String& fixupReference)
   at System.Xml.Serialization.XmlSerializationReader.ReadReferencingElement(Str
ing name, String ns, String& fixupReference)
   at Microsoft.Xml.Serialization.GeneratedAssembly.XmlSerializationReader1.Read
8_downloadResponse()
   --- End of inner exception stack trace ---
   at System.Xml.Serialization.XmlSerializer.Deserialize(XmlReader xmlReader, St
ring encodingStyle)
   at System.Xml.Serialization.XmlSerializer.Deserialize(XmlReader xmlReader)
   at System.Web.Services.Protocols.SoapHttpClientProtocol.ReadResponse(SoapClie
ntMessage message, WebResponse response, Stream responseStream, Boolean asyncCal
l)
   at System.Web.Services.Protocols.SoapHttpClientProtocol.Invoke(String methodN
ame, Object[] parameters)
   at WiRNS.DataDirect.xtvdWebService.download(String startTime, String endTime)

   at WiRNS.WiRNSService.DoGuideUpdate()


----------



## kjac

Bigj,


Datadirect was down when you tried to connect, non-fatal just bitching so I can find those things rather than silently handle them.


-kjac


Quote:

_Originally posted by Bigjohns_
*Kjac -


Big Crash:

*
*Code:*


Code:


[B][DNS] Spoofing response of 59 bytes

Unhandled Exception: System.InvalidOperationException: There is an error in XML
document (89226, 12). ---> System.Net.WebException: The operation has timed-out.

   at System.Net.ConnectStream.Read(Byte[] buffer, Int32 offset, Int32 size)
   at System.IO.StreamReader.ReadBuffer(Char[] userBuffer, Int32 userOffset, Int
32 desiredChars, Boolean& readToUserBuffer)
   at System.IO.StreamReader.Read(Char[] buffer, Int32 index, Int32 count)
   at System.Xml.XmlScanner.Read()
   at System.Xml.XmlScanner.ScanNameWOCharChecking()
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.ParseTag()
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.ParseBeginTagExpandCharEntities()
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.Read()
   at System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadChildren(XmlNode parent)
   at System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadElementNode()
   at System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadCurrentNode()
   at System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadChildren(XmlNode parent)
   at System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadElementNode()
   at System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadCurrentNode()
   at System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadChildren(XmlNode parent)
   at System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadElementNode()
   at System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadCurrentNode()
   at System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadChildren(XmlNode parent)
   at System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadElementNode()
   at System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadCurrentNode()
   at System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadChildren(XmlNode parent)
   at System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadElementNode()
   at System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadCurrentNode()
   at System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadChildren(XmlNode parent)
   at System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadElementNode()
   at System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadCurrentNode()
   at System.Xml.XmlLoader.ReadCurrentNode(XmlDocument doc, XmlReader reader)
   at System.Xml.XmlDocument.ReadNode(XmlReader reader)
   at System.Xml.Serialization.XmlSerializationReader.ReadXmlNodes(Boolean eleme
ntCanBeType)
   at System.Xml.Serialization.XmlSerializationReader.ReadTypedPrimitive(XmlQual
ifiedName type, Boolean elementCanBeType)
   at System.Xml.Serialization.XmlSerializationReader.ReadReferencingElement(Str
ing name, String ns, Boolean elementCanBeType, String& fixupReference)
   at System.Xml.Serialization.XmlSerializationReader.ReadReferencingElement(Str
ing name, String ns, String& fixupReference)
   at Microsoft.Xml.Serialization.GeneratedAssembly.XmlSerializationReader1.Read
8_downloadResponse()
   --- End of inner exception stack trace ---
   at System.Xml.Serialization.XmlSerializer.Deserialize(XmlReader xmlReader, St
ring encodingStyle)
   at System.Xml.Serialization.XmlSerializer.Deserialize(XmlReader xmlReader)
   at System.Web.Services.Protocols.SoapHttpClientProtocol.ReadResponse(SoapClie
ntMessage message, WebResponse response, Stream responseStream, Boolean asyncCal
l)
   at System.Web.Services.Protocols.SoapHttpClientProtocol.Invoke(String methodN
ame, Object[] parameters)
   at WiRNS.DataDirect.xtvdWebService.download(String startTime, String endTime)

   at WiRNS.WiRNSService.DoGuideUpdate()[/B]


----------



## Bigjohns

Ahh... well, wirns did not respond after that, so I restarted it.


John


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bigjohns_
*Ahh... well, wirns did not respond after that, so I restarted it.


John*
It shouldn't fully die. If it happens again let me know.


-kjac


----------



## EddyGeez

This looks like a really nifty tool!


I just got it all configured and it properly found and connected to all 3 of my 5040's. Although I'm still not clear on what the "quick install" guide at the beginning of this thread means when it says "update zipcode to proxy through winrs".


Anyway... the only issue I've seen so far is that winrs is missing some entries in the "ToDo" list as well as the "recording dots" in the ChannelGuide.


For example, American Idol tonight. It has 2 red dots when I check the _actual_ Channel Guide on the ReplayTV where it is scheduled, but no dots in the wirns ChannelGuide and no entry in the ToDo list...


winrs appeared to retrieve the Recording Guide information OK though:

[2004-04-14 18:23:58] Processing ToDo Information.

[2004-04-14 18:23:58] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: Master Bedroom[2004-04-14 18:24:03] Parsed 14/14 entries.

[2004-04-14 18:24:03] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: Family Room

[2004-04-14 18:24:08] Parsed 12/12 entries.

[2004-04-14 18:24:08] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: Basement

[2004-04-14 18:24:14] Parsed 10/10 entries.

[2004-04-14 18:24:14] Building ToDo List for: Basement

[2004-04-14 18:24:22] Building ToDo List for: Family Room

[2004-04-14 18:24:28] Building ToDo List for: Master Bedroom


P.S. Any plans on releasing the source code so that this could be ported to run under Linux?


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by EddyGeez_
*This looks like a really nifty tool!


I just got it all configured and it properly found and connected to all 3 of my 5040's. Although I'm still not clear on what the "quick install" guide at the beginning of this thread means when it says "update zipcode to proxy through winrs".


Anyway... the only issue I've seen so far is that winrs is missing some entries in the "ToDo" list as well as the "recording dots" in the ChannelGuide.


For example, American Idol tonight. It has 2 red dots when I check the actual Channel Guide on the ReplayTV where it is scheduled, but no dots in the wirns ChannelGuide and no entry in the ToDo list...


winrs appeared to retrieve the Recording Guide information OK though:

[2004-04-14 18:23:58] Processing ToDo Information.

[2004-04-14 18:23:58] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: Master Bedroom[2004-04-14 18:24:03] Parsed 14/14 entries.

[2004-04-14 18:24:03] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: Family Room

[2004-04-14 18:24:08] Parsed 12/12 entries.

[2004-04-14 18:24:08] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: Basement

[2004-04-14 18:24:14] Parsed 10/10 entries.

[2004-04-14 18:24:14] Building ToDo List for: Basement

[2004-04-14 18:24:22] Building ToDo List for: Family Room

[2004-04-14 18:24:28] Building ToDo List for: Master Bedroom


P.S. Any plans on releasing the source code so that this could be ported to run under Linux?*
Source code is out, please search first. WiRNS is GPLd.

What type of recording is American Idol? Manual? Theme?


There is a red dot bug right now, but todo should be ok.


As for the zipcode change, please read the wirns docs in more detail if you're still stuck I / someone will help out.


-kjac


----------



## EddyGeez

Quote:

Source code is out, please search first. WiRNS is GPLd.
Great, thanks! I saw the GPL notice in the .zip file, but didn't see anywhere on SourceForge to get the source.
Quote:

What type of recording is American Idol? Manual? Theme?
It is a standard show-based "Replay Channel". I just added "The Bachelor" to the Family Room, and did a "Rebuild ToDo List" and although the number of RecordingGuide entries increased from 12 to 13, The Bachelor does not show up on the ToDo list either.
Quote:

There is a red dot bug right now, but todo should be ok.
Hmm, not sure why it isn't showing up in ToDo then.  Could it be an issue with having spaces in my ReplayTV names?
Quote:

As for the zipcode change, please read the wirns docs in more detail
OK, I'll search for them; I did find any in the .zip file at the top of this thread so I didn't know they existed.

Thanks again for the great tool!


----------



## markus98

[If you change the zip code you force the Replays

to re-read the available services and repopulate

the guide with WiRNS provided data.]


Ehud


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by markus98_
*[If you change the zip code you force the Replays

to re-read the available services and repopulate

the guide with WiRNS provided data.]


Ehud*
Forgot to mention the ip/dns change.


-kjac


----------



## madpoet

Ok, slight problem. Voom added a new channel to their lineup and Zap2It shows it, but I can't seem to get it to populate in my guide data. Is there something special I need to do?


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by madpoet_
*Ok, slight problem. Voom added a new channel to their lineup and Zap2It shows it, but I can't seem to get it to populate in my guide data. Is there something special I need to do?*
Damn Voom.


I havn't added support for dynamic lineup changes yet (you're the first one hit by this bug). The solution is to:


A) Manually add it to your database.

B) Delete your wirns.db and recreate it (you'd have to redo the OTA fix again)


-kjac


----------



## madpoet

Hehe, ok. Thanks, I'll just delete it and recreate. Not a big deal. Following the steps to install it, what do I need to redo after killing the db? All of it?


----------



## drisner

I'm trying to get wirns to work, but I'm hitting an error on startup which I've included below. I shut down my firewall before running. Also below the error, I've included the output of netstat -an. I'm stumped as to what is causing the problem. Any ideas? Oh yeah, Win 2000 SP4, 512MB RAM, .NET Framework 1.1. I usually run Apache and mysql on my computer for development purposes, but I shut these down before starting up.

Code:


Code:


[2004-04-18 12:38:46] WiRNS v1.1.2 build 1285 - (c) 2004 kjac
[2004-04-18 12:38:46] Thanks: ijprest, waynethedvrguy, Remmer99, gduprey, LeeTho
mpson, j.m., archdog99, FlipFlop and all the other Replay Hackers out there.
[2004-04-18 12:38:46] Initializing.
[2004-04-18 12:38:46] Cleaning up database.
[2004-04-18 12:38:46] Vacuuming database
[2004-04-18 12:38:46] Detected that I'm running from command line.
[2004-04-18 12:38:46] Loading configuration
[2004-04-18 12:38:46] Starting guide update timer.
[2004-04-18 12:38:46] Starting configuration server on 127.0.0.1:8923
[2004-04-18 12:38:46] Loading server plugins.
[2004-04-18 12:38:46] Plugin: ServerManagment.dll (1.0.1549.1264) loaded.
[2004-04-18 12:38:46] Replay Network Server Emulation started.

Unhandled Exception: System.TypeInitializationException: The type initializer fo
r "System.Net.IPAddress" threw an exception. ---> System.TypeInitializationExcep
tion: The type initializer for "System.Net.Sockets.Socket" threw an exception. -
--> System.Net.Sockets.SocketException: An operation on a socket could not be pe
rformed because the system lacked sufficient buffer space or because a queue was
 full
   at System.Net.Sockets.Socket.InitializeSockets()
   at System.Net.Sockets.Socket..cctor()
   --- End of inner exception stack trace ---
   at System.Net.Sockets.Socket.InitializeSockets()
   at System.Net.IPAddress..cctor()
   --- End of inner exception stack trace ---
   at System.Net.IPAddress.Parse(String ipString)
   at WiRNS.Server.ReplayNetworkServer.StartListening()

Code:


Code:


C:\\bin\\wirns-1.1.2b>netstat -an

Active Connections

  Proto  Local Address          Foreign Address        State
  TCP    0.0.0.0:135            0.0.0.0:0              LISTENING
  TCP    0.0.0.0:445            0.0.0.0:0              LISTENING
  TCP    0.0.0.0:1025           0.0.0.0:0              LISTENING
  TCP    0.0.0.0:1027           0.0.0.0:0              LISTENING
  TCP    0.0.0.0:1028           0.0.0.0:0              LISTENING
  TCP    0.0.0.0:1032           0.0.0.0:0              LISTENING
  TCP    0.0.0.0:1034           0.0.0.0:0              LISTENING
  TCP    0.0.0.0:1042           0.0.0.0:0              LISTENING
  TCP    0.0.0.0:1232           0.0.0.0:0              LISTENING
  TCP    0.0.0.0:1235           0.0.0.0:0              LISTENING
  TCP    0.0.0.0:5679           0.0.0.0:0              LISTENING
  TCP    192.168.0.37:139       0.0.0.0:0              LISTENING
  TCP    192.168.0.37:1032      216.148.212.184:80     CLOSE_WAIT
  TCP    192.168.0.37:1034      66.111.4.60:993        ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.0.37:1042      66.111.4.62:80         CLOSE_WAIT
  TCP    192.168.0.37:1149      216.66.21.36:80        TIME_WAIT
  TCP    192.168.0.37:1157      216.66.21.36:80        TIME_WAIT
  TCP    192.168.0.37:1162      216.66.21.36:80        TIME_WAIT
  TCP    192.168.0.37:1166      216.66.21.36:80        TIME_WAIT
  TCP    192.168.0.37:1167      216.66.21.36:80        TIME_WAIT
  TCP    192.168.0.37:1182      216.66.21.36:80        TIME_WAIT
  TCP    192.168.0.37:1184      216.66.21.36:80        TIME_WAIT
  TCP    192.168.0.37:1185      216.66.21.36:80        TIME_WAIT
  TCP    192.168.0.37:1221      216.66.21.36:80        TIME_WAIT
  TCP    192.168.0.37:1232      216.239.57.104:80      ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.0.37:1235      216.66.21.35:80        ESTABLISHED
  UDP    0.0.0.0:445            *:*
  UDP    127.0.0.1:1043         *:*
  UDP    192.168.0.37:137       *:*
  UDP    192.168.0.37:138       *:*
  UDP    192.168.0.37:500       *:*
  UDP    192.168.0.37:4500      *:*

Thank you!


----------



## kjac

Search for that exception on msdn. Its a bug in .NET that happens if you have too many registered protocols and network connections.


Google and search here should have more info.


-kjac


----------



## Synapse

my5cents: in order to get my locals with voom on my 4160 I used the standard rca video out 1 and set it up as directtv with locals. I selected the default Motorola code for the remote, and mapped out all the channels except the locals that I get. Works. It added a 1 to all my voom stations. Everything tunes correctly, but I would like my Zones area to get populated by this data now?


----------



## Bigjohns

kjac -


a few 'bugs'...


1- I added HBO to my DISH, so I went to zap labs and added the channels. They don't show up in the guide (on wirnspc or TVs) even after multiple updates, and a forced connect. I even shut down wirns and restarted it.


2 - not only are dots missing.. but TODO is not right either. I record the whole CBS monday lineup, and yet none of those shows are in the TODO list.


John


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bigjohns_
*kjac -


a few 'bugs'...


1- I added HBO to my DISH, so I went to zap labs and added the channels. They don't show up in the guide (on wirnspc or TVs) even after multiple updates, and a forced connect. I even shut down wirns and restarted it.


2 - not only are dots missing.. but TODO is not right either. I record the whole CBS monday lineup, and yet none of those shows are in the TODO list.


John*
As for #1, read above, I explained that dynamic lineup changes no workie yet.


As for #2, does it get NONE of them? Has that channel moved?

Have you redone other lineup things moving stuff around?


-kjac


----------



## Bigjohns

No, it does not get any of them...not with dots OR TODO.


So, because my lineup added a channel (or 8) I have to zap the DB?


John


----------



## Synapse

I wonder, will my zones area data get populated shortly, or must I do something else? Based upon my setup I detailed above? TIA foir any help


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bigjohns_
*No, it does not get any of them...not with dots OR TODO.


So, because my lineup added a channel (or 8) I have to zap the DB?


John*
Currently yes.


-kjac


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by Synapse_
*I wonder, will my zones area data get populated shortly, or must I do something else? Based upon my setup I detailed above? TIA foir any help*
Please read all the wirns threads. The only zones currently working are the More, More, More zone. Zones are a ***** because replay doesn't share their suzuki->category map in a nice way.


-kjac


----------



## lonetreejim

kjac,


I have the same problem with the ToDo list and red dots as BigJohn.


I get no red dots but some (perhaps all, it's hard to say) Theme T's.


Some of my scheduled recordings don't show up in ToDo, but most do. The ones that seem to be missing are the ones I set up before I started using WiRNS (I was able to use a Buffalo ZIP code to get CBC on channel 5 and A&E on 31). I've thought of deleting those ones and recreating them to see if they show up then. Next time I catch up on those shows I'll do that.


BTW, I have 2 channel lineups (Rogers and Rogers Digital) and I have recreated the database numerous times without any success in getting the recording dots.


As always, thanks for WiRNS.


ltj



EDIT


I found a recording on A&E and deleted it then recreated it. Rebuilt the to do list and no change.


Curiously, there are no recordings in the to do list for ch31 or ch5 (many are set up) yet the Channel Guide shows a theme recording on 31 at 8:00p tonight.


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by lonetreejim_
*kjac,


I have the same problem with the ToDo list and red dots as BigJohn.


I get no red dots but some (perhaps all, it's hard to say) Theme T's.


Some of my scheduled recordings don't show up in ToDo, but most do. The ones that seem to be missing are the ones I set up before I started using WiRNS (I was able to use a Buffalo ZIP code to get CBC on channel 5 and A&E on 31). I've thought of deleting those ones and recreating them to see if they show up then. Next time I catch up on those shows I'll do that.


BTW, I have 2 channel lineups (Rogers and Rogers Digital) and I have recreated the database numerous times without any success in getting the recording dots.


As always, thanks for WiRNS.


ltj*
As for the ToDo portion of that. Set all the existed expisodes to "Kepp Until I Delete", delete the channel, recreate it, and it should fix your ToDo (we generate the todo off the tuning, not the tms, because you can have the same tms on multiple lineups, and the replay maintains an internal unaccessable map of the created tuning -> moved tuning (if it moved)).


-kjac


----------



## drisner

Quote:

_Originally posted by kjac_
*Search for that exception on msdn. Its a bug in .NET that happens if you have too many registered protocols and network connections.


Google and search here should have more info.


-kjac*
Thank you. I had to spend about 45 minutes on the phone with Microsoft Support to get the hotfix for this, but now things seem to be working correctly.


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by drisner_
*Thank you. I had to spend about 45 minutes on the phone with Microsoft Support to get the hotfix for this, but now things seem to be working correctly.*
They have a hotfix for it now? Wonder why that didn't come in my msdn, post the url if its a public hf pls.


-kjac


----------



## drisner

It isn't a public hotfix. I had to give them pretty specific information about what I was running to get it. I don't know if they wanted that information to log what configurations it worked on or if they needed it to decide which hotfix to give me, but they did say it will be part of Win XP SP 2 when it comes out in a month or two.


Of course, I have Win 2000, so that information didn't help me, but it might be helpful for you.


There was no charge for the support call since it was a hotfix. Just make sure you wait for the hotfix option to come along in the voice prompt. I think it was number 3. You will want the KB article number too (826757).


They wanted me to run a little program that enumerated all of the bound protocols. I had 63 protocols because of all the different cards I use as I move my laptop around.


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by drisner_
*It isn't a public hotfix. I had to give them pretty specific information about what I was running to get it. I don't know if they wanted that information to log what configurations it worked on or if they needed it to decide which hotfix to give me, but they did say it will be part of Win XP SP 2 when it comes out in a month or two.


Of course, I have Win 2000, so that information didn't help me, but it might be helpful for you.


There was no charge for the support call since it was a hotfix. Just make sure you wait for the hotfix option to come along in the voice prompt. I think it was number 3. You will want the KB article number too (826757).


They wanted me to run a little program that enumerated all of the bound protocols. I had 63 protocols because of all the different cards I use as I move my laptop around.*
I dont personally have the issue, wanted it for other people who have had the issue. Its ok tho. I'll test SP2 and see if its really fixed in there in the lab.


-kjac


----------



## drisner

Quote:

_Originally posted by kjac_
*WiRNS has attained beta status 


WARNING: CERTAIN FUNCTIONS ARE ONLY AVAILABLE ON http://wirnsip/ RATHER THAN THAT 127.0.0.1 INTERFACE.
*
OK, what does this mean? The channel guide doesn't work through the 127.0.0.1 interface, but how do I get the http://wirnsip/ interface? Do I need to edit my hosts file?


----------



## hod

.
Quote:

OK, what does this mean? The channel guide doesn't work through the 127.0.0.1 interface, but how do I get the http://wirnsip/ interface? Do I need to edit my hosts file?
You need to use the actual IP address of your computer, ie http://192.168.1.1, not the loopback address of 127.0.0.1. You don't need to edit your hosts file.


Drop to a command prompt and type ipconfig or winipcfg for your ip address


----------



## Zadkiel

Kjac,


I've noticed that if I remove channels from a lineup on DD, they are not removed from WiRNS. They still show up as "No Information Available".

The only way to clean this up is to delete the DB. Since I'm trying to clean up my Rogers lineup just to include the channels I sub to, this will be a bit of a pain to keep deleting the DB and setting everything up again.


I haven't checked to see if you add a channel, whether it shows up or not.


Could you include some code to check for this and remove/add records to the database?


Thanks,


Zad.


P.S. I love version 1.1, it's very stable and I have not seen any missing guide data.


----------



## supergenius

kjac,


Just thought I'd post since I haven't been here in awhile....and the reason is that ver. 1.1.1 has been working flawlessly ever since it was released. Its a great feeling knowing that I can just let it run and it does its thing.


My only remaining request is to somehow get listings for bev PPV, but thats really just icing on the cake.


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by Zadkiel_
*Kjac,


I've noticed that if I remove channels from a lineup on DD, they are not removed from WiRNS. They still show up as "No Information Available".

The only way to clean this up is to delete the DB. Since I'm trying to clean up my Rogers lineup just to include the channels I sub to, this will be a bit of a pain to keep deleting the DB and setting everything up again.


I haven't checked to see if you add a channel, whether it shows up or not.


Could you include some code to check for this and remove/add records to the database?


Thanks,


Zad.


P.S. I love version 1.1, it's very stable and I have not seen any missing guide data.*
Zad,


The codes that does that (both ways) is turned off, because I havn't finished the headend remapper, and dont want to break the functionality for the people doing that manually. You can add/remove channels by manually editing the lineupmaps table if you know what you're doing. 


-kjac


----------



## markus98

Or you can use SqLiteManager. It's a graphical representation

that allows you to modify, remove, and insert records into the

database (while it's running).


I've successfully created a station, mapped it to a channel, and

added a "test program" in the schedule for it.

http://sqlabs.net/index.shtml?products 


(Free to use in a limited but perfectly good capacity, $39 to buy).


Ehud


----------



## j.m.

Quote:

_Originally posted by markus98_
*Or you can use SqLiteManager. It's a graphical representation

that allows you to modify, remove, and insert records into the

database (while it's running).


I've successfully created a station, mapped it to a channel, and

added a "test program" in the schedule for it.

http://sqlabs.net/index.shtml?products 


(Free to use in a limited but perfectly good capacity, $39 to buy).


Ehud*
FWIW, there are at least two completely free alternatives to this.


1) SQLite Control Center - http://bobmanc.home.comcast.net/sqlitecc.html 

2) SQLite Database Browser - http://sqlitebrowser.sourceforge.net/


----------



## markus98

If you want to update your channels (i.e. if you've changed the zap2it lineup selections and want WiRNS to pick it up) you can remove that provider from the lineups table in wirns.db using one of the aforementioned tools. After that, restart wirns, and select guide update.

NONE of your settings appear to get lost!


If you want to enable serial control of a non-satellite system, go to

that entry in lineups, and change "type" to "Satellite".


-----

And now off to post the 4DTV solution in the other topic.

Ehud


----------



## Brin

First I want to say that WiRNS is doing everything I expect from it.

I am using 1.1.2b which I believe is the most recent.

I am getting my Rogers listings to my Replay without problems.

I have been able to insert my own modulated channels into the the guide using the SQLiteManager (demo). Cool.


What is supposed to be working on the Web Interface?


Tools -> Channel Guide shows me the Guide view options, Legend and Show Search. Show Search seems to work, but the Guide view does not seem to do anything when I click submit (other than guick screen refresh)


Tools -> ToDo just shows me the name of my Replay


Tools -> Replay Guide shows me nothing


Is these behaviours as intended in this version?


As I said, WiRNS is doing what I want, so I have not bothered mentioning this sooner, I know it is a work in progress. Is WiRNS supposed to be doing more at this point or do I have a problem?


Thanks, kjac, for all the work so far.


-- Brin


----------



## NOHDjunkie

I Keep getting this error...


any idea what I can do? I really want this to work for VOOM.


(NOTE) the Replay talks to Replay server to get guide info through my network just fine.


[2004-04-24 02:22:55] Starting DNS Proxy

[DNS] micro_dns initializing

[DNS] Attempting to reply with 192.168.0.1 for production queries.

[DNS] Attempting to proxy non-production requests to 67.35.225.1.

[DNS] bind() call returned an error: DNS Server already running/Insufficient privledges


What do I need to adjust?


Here is the whole string:


[2004-04-24 02:22:37] WiRNS v1.1.2 build 1285 - (c) 2004 kjac

[2004-04-24 02:22:37] Thanks: ijprest, waynethedvrguy, Remmer99, gduprey, LeeTho

mpson, j.m., archdog99, FlipFlop and all the other Replay Hackers out there.

[2004-04-24 02:22:37] Initializing.

[2004-04-24 02:22:37] Cleaning up database.

[2004-04-24 02:22:37] Vacuuming database

[2004-04-24 02:22:51] Detected that I'm running from command line.

[2004-04-24 02:22:51] Loading configuration

[2004-04-24 02:22:51] Starting guide update timer.

[2004-04-24 02:22:51] Detected configuration settings. Starting Replay Emulatio

n server on: 192.168.0.1

[2004-04-24 02:22:51] Loading server plugins.

[2004-04-24 02:22:51] Loading ReplayZone genre data.

[2004-04-24 02:22:54] Plugin: ChannelGuideProvider.dll (1.0.1549.1268) loaded.

[2004-04-24 02:22:54] Plugin: GuideServer.dll (1.0.1549.1267) loaded.

[2004-04-24 02:22:54] Plugin: HeadendProvider.dll (1.0.1549.1265) loaded.

[2004-04-24 02:22:54] Plugin: PutSyslogProvider.dll (1.0.1549.1265) loaded.

[2004-04-24 02:22:54] Plugin: ServerManagment.dll (1.0.1549.1264) loaded.

[2004-04-24 02:22:54] Plugin: XactProvider.dll (1.0.1549.1270) loaded.

[2004-04-24 02:22:54] Plugin: ZipcodeProvider.dll (1.0.1549.1272) loaded.

[2004-04-24 02:22:54] Replay Network Server Emulation started.

[2004-04-24 02:22:54] Starting configuration server on 127.0.0.1:8923

[2004-04-24 02:22:54] Loading server plugins.

[2004-04-24 02:22:54] Plugin: ServerManagment.dll (1.0.1549.1264) loaded.

[2004-04-24 02:22:54] Replay Network Server Emulation started.

[2004-04-24 02:22:54] Starting ntp proxy server.

[2004-04-24 02:22:55] Starting DNS Proxy

[DNS] micro_dns initializing

[DNS] Attempting to reply with 192.168.0.1 for production queries.

[DNS] Attempting to proxy non-production requests to 67.35.225.1.

[DNS] bind() call returned an error: DNS Server already running/Insufficient pri

vledges[2004-04-24 02:24:39] Guide update manually initiated.

[2004-04-24 02:24:39] Purging old guide information

[2004-04-24 02:24:41] Updating guide information in the database.

[2004-04-24 02:24:41] Processing guide information for: Sat Apr 24

[2004-04-24 02:24:59] Processing guide information for: Sun Apr 25

[2004-04-24 02:25:15] Processing guide information for: Mon Apr 26

[2004-04-24 02:25:34] Processing guide information for: Tue Apr 27

[2004-04-24 02:25:52] Processing guide information for: Wed Apr 28

[2004-04-24 02:26:10] Processing guide information for: Thu Apr 29

[2004-04-24 02:26:29] Processing guide information for: Fri Apr 30

[2004-04-24 02:26:48] Processing guide information for: Sat May 01

[2004-04-24 02:27:06] Processing guide information for: Sun May 02

[2004-04-24 02:27:23] Processing guide information for: Mon May 03

[2004-04-24 02:27:42] Processing guide information for: Tue May 04

[2004-04-24 02:28:01] Processing guide information for: Wed May 05

[2004-04-24 02:28:20] Processing guide information for: Thu May 06

[2004-04-24 02:28:39] Processing guide information for: Fri May 07

[2004-04-24 02:28:41] Parsing PPV Configurations.

[2004-04-24 02:28:41] Processing ToDo Information.

[2004-04-24 02:28:41] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: rptv1(192.168.0.52)

[2004-04-24 02:29:20] There was an error refreshing the recording guide.

[2004-04-24 02:29:20] Attempting to use a cached version if one is available.

[2004-04-24 02:29:20] Parsed 0/0 entries.

[2004-04-24 02:29:20] Building ToDo List for: rptv1

[2004-04-24 02:29:24] Refreshing plugin channel guide.

[2004-04-24 02:29:24] Loading ReplayZone genre data.

[2004-04-24 02:29:27] Refreshed plugin channel guide.



Thanks for any help.


----------



## kjac

NOHDJunkie,


Its exactly what it says, you either A) arent an administrator, or B) you have a DNS server already running on your pc.


Brin,


Sounds like you dont have your ip address for your replay(s) setup right.


-kjac


----------



## Synapse

My replay has changed ip's, it's now 192.168.1.102, my pc is 192.168.1.101 and my voip vonage ata is 192.168.1.100...


F:\\Documents and Settings\\Patrick Vick\\My Documents\\wirns-1[1].1.2b\\wirns-1.1.2b

>WiRNS.exe -server

[2004-04-24 12:16:35] WiRNS v1.1.2 build 1285 - (c) 2004 kjac

[2004-04-24 12:16:35] Thanks: ijprest, waynethedvrguy, Remmer99, gduprey, LeeTho

mpson, j.m., archdog99, FlipFlop and all the other Replay Hackers out there.

[2004-04-24 12:16:35] Initializing.

[2004-04-24 12:16:35] Cleaning up database.

[2004-04-24 12:16:35] Vacuuming database

[2004-04-24 12:16:50] Detected that I'm running from command line.

[2004-04-24 12:16:50] Loading configuration

[2004-04-24 12:16:50] Starting guide update timer.

[2004-04-24 12:16:50] Detected configuration settings. Starting Replay Emulatio

n server on: 192.168.1.100

[2004-04-24 12:16:50] Loading server plugins.

[2004-04-24 12:16:51] Loading ReplayZone genre data.

[2004-04-24 12:16:53] Plugin: ChannelGuideProvider.dll (1.0.1549.1268) loaded.

[2004-04-24 12:16:53] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: Vick(192.168.1.102)

[2004-04-24 12:16:59] Parsed 46/61 entries.

[2004-04-24 12:16:59] Plugin: GuideServer.dll (1.0.1549.1267) loaded.

[2004-04-24 12:16:59] Plugin: HeadendProvider.dll (1.0.1549.1265) loaded.

[2004-04-24 12:16:59] Plugin: PutSyslogProvider.dll (1.0.1549.1265) loaded.

[2004-04-24 12:16:59] Plugin: ServerManagment.dll (1.0.1549.1264) loaded.

[2004-04-24 12:16:59] Plugin: XactProvider.dll (1.0.1549.1270) loaded.

[2004-04-24 12:16:59] Plugin: ZipcodeProvider.dll (1.0.1549.1272) loaded.

[2004-04-24 12:16:59] Replay Network Server Emulation started.

[2004-04-24 12:16:59] Starting configuration server on 127.0.0.1:8923

[2004-04-24 12:16:59] Loading server plugins.

[2004-04-24 12:16:59] Plugin: ServerManagment.dll (1.0.1549.1264) loaded.

[2004-04-24 12:16:59] Replay Network Server Emulation started.

[2004-04-24 12:16:59] Starting ntp proxy server.

[2004-04-24 12:16:59] Starting DNS Proxy

[DNS] micro_dns initializing

[DNS] Attempting to reply with 192.168.1.100 for production queries.

[DNS] Attempting to proxy non-production requests to 24.93.40.65.

[2004-04-24 12:17:04] WiRNSService.StartMicroDns(): System.NullReferenceExceptio

n: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.

at WiRNS.WiRNSService.microdns(String dnsserver, String ipaddr)

at WiRNS.WiRNSService.StartMicroDns()


Unhandled Exception: System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to

an instance of an object.

at WiRNS.WiRNSService.StartMicroDns()


----------



## kjac

You need to update your wirns ip. Get one of the sqlite explorers mentioned in this thread and update it in the databaes, or start it and go to the 127 interface and update it.


-kjac


Quote:

_Originally posted by Synapse_
*My replay has changed ip's, it's now 192.168.1.102, my pc is 192.168.1.101 and my voip vonage ata is 192.168.1.100...


F:\\Documents and Settings\\Patrick Vick\\My Documents\\wirns-1[1].1.2b\\wirns-1.1.2b

>WiRNS.exe -server

[2004-04-24 12:16:35] WiRNS v1.1.2 build 1285 - (c) 2004 kjac

[2004-04-24 12:16:35] Thanks: ijprest, waynethedvrguy, Remmer99, gduprey, LeeTho

mpson, j.m., archdog99, FlipFlop and all the other Replay Hackers out there.

[2004-04-24 12:16:35] Initializing.

[2004-04-24 12:16:35] Cleaning up database.

[2004-04-24 12:16:35] Vacuuming database

[2004-04-24 12:16:50] Detected that I'm running from command line.

[2004-04-24 12:16:50] Loading configuration

[2004-04-24 12:16:50] Starting guide update timer.

[2004-04-24 12:16:50] Detected configuration settings. Starting Replay Emulatio

n server on: 192.168.1.100

[2004-04-24 12:16:50] Loading server plugins.

[2004-04-24 12:16:51] Loading ReplayZone genre data.

[2004-04-24 12:16:53] Plugin: ChannelGuideProvider.dll (1.0.1549.1268) loaded.

[2004-04-24 12:16:53] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: Vick(192.168.1.102)

[2004-04-24 12:16:59] Parsed 46/61 entries.

[2004-04-24 12:16:59] Plugin: GuideServer.dll (1.0.1549.1267) loaded.

[2004-04-24 12:16:59] Plugin: HeadendProvider.dll (1.0.1549.1265) loaded.

[2004-04-24 12:16:59] Plugin: PutSyslogProvider.dll (1.0.1549.1265) loaded.

[2004-04-24 12:16:59] Plugin: ServerManagment.dll (1.0.1549.1264) loaded.

[2004-04-24 12:16:59] Plugin: XactProvider.dll (1.0.1549.1270) loaded.

[2004-04-24 12:16:59] Plugin: ZipcodeProvider.dll (1.0.1549.1272) loaded.

[2004-04-24 12:16:59] Replay Network Server Emulation started.

[2004-04-24 12:16:59] Starting configuration server on 127.0.0.1:8923

[2004-04-24 12:16:59] Loading server plugins.

[2004-04-24 12:16:59] Plugin: ServerManagment.dll (1.0.1549.1264) loaded.

[2004-04-24 12:16:59] Replay Network Server Emulation started.

[2004-04-24 12:16:59] Starting ntp proxy server.

[2004-04-24 12:16:59] Starting DNS Proxy

[DNS] micro_dns initializing

[DNS] Attempting to reply with 192.168.1.100 for production queries.

[DNS] Attempting to proxy non-production requests to 24.93.40.65.

[2004-04-24 12:17:04] WiRNSService.StartMicroDns(): System.NullReferenceExceptio

n: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.

at WiRNS.WiRNSService.microdns(String dnsserver, String ipaddr)

at WiRNS.WiRNSService.StartMicroDns()


Unhandled Exception: System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to

an instance of an object.

at WiRNS.WiRNSService.StartMicroDns()*


----------



## j.m.

Quote:

_Originally posted by Synapse_
*My replay has changed ip's, it's now 192.168.1.102, my pc is 192.168.1.101 and my voip vonage ata is 192.168.1.100...
*
This is why one should really use static IPs or DHCP->MAC address mapped IPs. If you don't, you will run into problems like this.


----------



## Synapse

This happened when we lost power for a bit last night. I need to plug only my networking stuff into the ups outlets, my router, cable modem, and cisco ata. Or go static I guess. Thanks you guys... that fixed it. I am just a bit slow tonight I guess.  ttyl!


----------



## repnewbie

I would like to thank the guys behind WiRNS and those IVS and CA enabling shell commands!! You guys rock!! Also, big thank you to the 2 guys (who will remain nameless) who helped me with the setup. IVS and especially CA rocks!!


----------



## Brin

Quote:

_Originally posted by kjac_

Brin,


Sounds like you dont have your ip address for your replay(s) setup right.


-kjac [/b]
Renamed the Replay and added it as a new one in WiRNS, deleted the old name. No change to behaviour -- still no Todo or Replay Guide on WiRNS.


Replay Unit: 192.168.2.11

WiRNS Sever: 192.168.37

SMC Router: 192.168.2.1


My networking seems ok to me -- my guide data gets to the Replay so it must be communicating with it in some way.


[DNS] micro_dns initializing

[DNS] Attempting to reply with 192.168.2.37 for production queries.

[DNS] Attempting to proxy non-production requests to 192.168.2.1.

[DNS] micro_dns listing on port 53

[2004-04-25 11:14:29] Guide update manually initiated.

[2004-04-25 11:14:30] Purging old guide information

[2004-04-25 11:14:35] Updating guide information in the database.

[2004-04-25 11:14:35] Processing guide information for: Sun Apr 25


[2004-04-25 11:19:24] Processing guide information for: Sat May 08

[2004-04-25 11:19:26] Processing ToDo Information.

[2004-04-25 11:19:26] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: Brin(192.168.2.11)

[2004-04-25 11:19:32] Parsed 56/56 entries.

[2004-04-25 11:19:32] Building ToDo List for: Brin

[2004-04-25 11:19:54] Refreshing plugin channel guide.

[2004-04-25 11:19:54] Loading ReplayZone genre data.

[2004-04-25 11:20:01] Refreshed plugin channel guide.

[2004-04-25 11:27:34] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: Brin(192.168.2.11)

[2004-04-25 11:27:40] Parsed 56/56 entries.


Not sure what the problem is.

Anyway, like I said, WiRNS is providing guide data to my Replay, so I am content to wait for the next release and try again from scratch then.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## mikegelf

Hey guys,


So is it correct that, for the time being, one can change channel #'s assigned to various channels in our lineup MANUALLY by directly modifying the wirns database with a sqlite explorer? (e.g. w/o waiting for the new headendremapper to be released, etc).


----------



## markus98

Yes, you'll want to go into the lineupmaps table and insert an entry

which has as its values

systemname, tmsid, your-new-channel-number, etc...


Here's an example I did:
Code:


Code:


INSERT INTO lineupmaps VALUES("MetaConnect of Palo Alto",255501,"90","","2003-07-11","","","");

Map fake tmsid 25501 to channel 90 on "MetaConnect of Palo Alto"

service.


You can find out what you have via the following commands. Here's

an example of adding another channel to show "Showtime Women".


C:\\> sqlite wirns.db

sqlite> SELECT * FROM stations where callsign='WOMEN';

25272|WOMEN|Showtime Women|PAY|


(tmsid is 25272)


sqlite> SELECT * FROM lineups where name!='nothing matches this';

(will list all your lineups)


sqlite> INSERT INTO lineupmaps VALUES("your lineup from the last select",tms-id-from-previous-select-25272-in-the-example,,"new channel number in quotes","","2003-04-11","","","");


sqlite> .exit


sqlite>


sqlite> INSERT INTO lineupmaps

E


----------



## ianken

I got wirns installed. Got the guide data downloaded. I can see the guide data at http://wirnsip. I followed the directions to a "T".


When my replay connects it always get's guide data from "the motehrship"


All I see in the WIRNS debug spew is:



[DNS] Spoofing response of 57 bytes

[DNS] Spoofing response of 57 bytes

[DNS] Spoofing response of 61 bytes

[2004-04-25 22:14:52] Hijacking headend request, because we serve it locally.

[2004-04-25 22:14:55] Hijacking headend request, because we serve it locally.


But the headends I've entered never show on the Replay. I change the zip and it connects and downloads headends for that zip rather than the headends I have defined on the WIRNS machine.


On the other hand the "todo" list on the web interface shows a bunch of waht I guess are recording events for the replay? No sure what that's for.


What am I missing here?


----------



## kjac

Looks like you did everything right and its talking to wirns.


When you change your zip, and check your providers, they should be at the bottom of the list for that provider type. Double check that, if you're 100% _SURE_ you've picked the right input type (ant/cable/sat) and they arent there, paste your lineups table from your db (I highly doubt it tho cause it works for _EVERYONE_ else).


-kjac


PS. also check firewall / etc settings


----------



## ianken

To be clear: when I change the zip and force a download of head-end lists I should get both the genuine list from the replaytv data center in addition to the ones I have defined using WIRNS?


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by ianken_
*To be clear: when I change the zip and force a download of head-end lists I should get both the genuine list from the replaytv data center in addition to the ones I have defined using WIRNS?*
Yes


-kjac


----------



## ianken

Thanks for all the help. I think I'll have to buy another unit to test on. The wife was not happy with my hijacking this evenings viewings to mess around with the server.


I'm curious as to why the WIRNS software needs to know the serial no and name of the replays on the network.


I just made a dontation to the cause, I hope it helps.


Naturally now I have some feature requests. I apologize if these are RTFM issues, since there is no FM to R I'll proceed.



I have a Motorola 4DTV big dish reciever. The channel lineup is, at best, a superset of any given cable lineup. To get maximum coverage I need a funky union of several head end lineups plus custom channels with repeating events to handle "wildfeeds," non scheduled but regulrly occuring events. To do this I think I need the ability to:


1- Merge multiple headends into one. IE: map Media Connect of Pal Alto and the OTA feeds from Denver into a single map.


2- Add my own channels with recurring events. For example I would like to associate ch 590 and call it "FOX TOC 1" and add events to it like "Angel WildFeed" with a day and time and have that show up in the guide on 590 every day at that time and only have to do it once.


Anyone else out there with a 4DTV and TuneItAll have this working for their entire lineup?


----------



## docmcse

Kjac, Almost one month ago (3/29/04, to be exact) you were all excited and stated the following:
Quote:

_Originally posted by kjac_
*WOOHOO... repeat flag will work soon. 


-kjac*
Any word when the "repeat flag" will be working?


----------



## Stevegs1

I am having problems with Sqlite. I have configured and everything works ok except for my local channels. I have followed the instructions to the T.

I have even removed and reinstalled everything. I am stuck at the point where you run Sqlite:


sqlite WiRNS.db


SELECT * FROM lineups


returns ...> _


Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## markus98

Which of the instructions say to run sqlite>?


If, perhaps, you wanted the command to be responded to,

you could end it with a semicolon. As in

Wrong: SELECT * FROM lineups

Right: SELECT * FROM lineups;


Ehud


----------



## madpoet

Heh, yep... that one got me a couple times


----------



## Stevegs1

I did use the ;. Just for yucks I removed everything again, went to Zap it, deleted my services, added them back in, reinstalled and now everything is fine, have my Voom and locals, works perfectly......go figure.


----------



## markus98

Amen, brother!


E


----------



## ianken

Quote:

_Originally posted by markus98_
*Amen, brother!

E*
My second Replay got here today. And I have it working with WiRNS. This is got to be the coolest piece of software after the RTVPatch stuff.


So cool. So very very cool.


I hope we get the lineup merge and re-sort options as well as the recurring custom channel/event ability. Those are the two big things we need for the BUD freaks.


Now I only need my TuneItAll kit. Cannot wait.


----------



## mrwookie

Hi all, I apologize in advance if my searches for this answer missed it..


I setup the latest wirns and an enjoying it greatly.. thanks kjac, donation comming your way. 


I have dishnetwork and would like to import the ppv guide, and perhaps BEV PPV guides. I am a little confused as to what type of info wirns config page is demanding under ppv config.


If there is more info on this could someone please point it out  also if there are specs to how we can write scripts to populate PPV guides from other sources it would be amazing.



Cheers

MrWookie


----------



## markus98

Quote:

_Originally posted by ianken_
*Thanks for all the help. I think I'll have to buy another unit to test on. The wife was not happy with my hijacking this evenings viewings to mess around with the server.
*
*

I think it was the comment about the wife that made me quit

reading the first time, so I missed the technical question.

*
*Quote:*

I'm curious as to why the WIRNS software needs to know the serial no and name of the replays on the network.
*In order to download the program guide for each of them.

(You don't have to supply any of these... but then you won't

be able to use the guide on the pc.)

*
*Quote:*

I just made a dontation to the cause, I hope it helps.


Naturally now I have some feature requests. I apologize if these are RTFM issues, since there is no FM to R I'll proceed.



I have a Motorola 4DTV big dish reciever. The channel lineup is, at best, a superset of any given cable lineup. To get maximum coverage I need a funky union of several head end lineups plus custom channels with repeating events to handle "wildfeeds," non scheduled but regulrly occuring events. To do this I think I need the ability to:
*All doable.

*
*Quote:*

1- Merge multiple headends into one. IE: map Media Connect of Pal Alto and the OTA feeds from Denver into a single map.
*You don't really want to merge them since you want the Replay

to realize they are different providers and use different control

devices (i.e. serial for metaconnect, IR blaster for cable) as well

as different inputs (i.e. input1 for 4DTV, input2 for cable).


Add both lineups to zap2it. Enjoy. (I do the same thing. See that

under the 4dtv thread... except my 2nd provider is DTV...)

*
*Quote:*

2- Add my own channels with recurring events. For example I would like to associate ch 590 and call it "FOX TOC 1" and add events to it like "Angel WildFeed" with a day and time and have that show up in the guide on 590 every day at that time and only have to do it once.
*The repetitive stuff isn't automatic, but if you go back to the 4dtv

thread, you'll see I created a wild feed channel ("90") that maps

to T6-24, created a program "Andromeda Wild Feed" and put it

in there.


You still have to manually put each occurrence in the schedule,

but that's the only price to pay (so far).

*
*Quote:*

Anyone else out there with a 4DTV and TuneItAll have this working for their entire lineup?
Absolutely.


E


----------



## cliffcor

I'm a 4DTV guy. What I'm using now is the test unit of the self contained interface box (DVRBB). I'm working up the McCain Plus channel listing for the wider release of the box. I'm staying with this device, even with the delays in roll out as it doesn't require a PC for running the tool set.


I'm using the first data set (DTV->4DTV), and that works fine, so I'm really looking forward to a McCain level listing.


On a sort of unrelated note, I'm pinging the TMS-Data Direct folks to allow the creation of a numeric 4dtv listing set. If you're a Zap2it Labs member (and most Wirns folks would likely be) and want to add to the demand/support for such a listing set, go to the forum, under announcements and look for a topic with 4DTV in the heading.


Cliff


----------



## ianken

Quote:

_Originally posted by markus98_
*You don't really want to merge them since you want the Replay

to realize they are different providers and use different control

devices (i.e. serial for metaconnect, IR blaster for cable) as well

as different inputs (i.e. input1 for 4DTV, input2 for cable).
*
Actually I do. I subscribe to the Denver-5 package. The metaconnect pakcage does not have these channels. Since I watch a lot of network TV not being able to get these channels in the guide is a big bummer.


In order to have an accurate 4DTV guide we need a union of several headends.


Luckily this is pretty easy:


1- Setup your DD accout with the channels you want to map in your "4DTV" linup.

2- In an editor, or at the SQL command line add a record to the "lineups" table called "4DTV"

3- In the "lineupmaps" table change the the "name" field in every record to "4DTV"


After this I was able to connect from the replay and get the "4DTV lineup" and get the the guide data and channels from both the Denver locals and the Metaconnect lineup.


I just refreshed the guide database and my custom lineup has survived and I will now see if I can force a connect form the replay and have it get the rigt bits.


On the bright side I have heard from more than one reliable source that TMS and Data Direct (are they the same?) are working the guide lineup issue. While we will still need WiRNS we will at least, maybe, get a single lineup managed by someone else.


The thing that annoys me is that SageTV has the complete 4DTV lineup. The Sage guys set it all up for Mike at TapeItAll. If the guys at Sage can do this why the heck can't TMS/DD do it?


-Ian


----------



## cliffcor

Quote:

_Originally posted by ianken_
*Actually I do. I subscribe to the Denver-5 package. The metaconnect pakcage does not have these channels. Since I watch a lot of network TV not being able to get these channels in the guide is a big bummer.


In order to have an accurate 4DTV guide we need a union of several headends.


Luckily this is pretty easy:


1- Setup your DD accout with the channels you want to map in your "4DTV" linup.

2- In an editor, or at the SQL command line add a record to the "lineups" table called "4DTV"

3- In the "lineupmaps" table change the the "name" field in every record to "4DTV"


After this I was able to connect from the replay and get the "4DTV lineup" and get the the guide data and channels from both the Denver locals and the Metaconnect lineup.


I just refreshed the guide database and my custom lineup has survived and I will now see if I can force a connect form the replay and have it get the rigt bits.


On the bright side I have heard from more than one reliable source that TMS and Data Direct (are they the same?) are working the guide lineup issue. While we will still need WiRNS we will at least, maybe, get a single lineup managed by someone else.


The thing that annoys me is that SageTV has the complete 4DTV lineup. The Sage guys set it all up for Mike at TapeItAll. If the guys at Sage can do this why the heck can't TMS/DD do it?


-Ian*
Yep. The 4DTV selection is pretty wide, and without a official listing from TMS, the mix and match approach is required to get all of (or most of) the available listings into the input of the replay and controlled by the Serial control for that input source.


I'll continue working the TMS/DD folks to get a comprehensive lineup. Or as comprehensive as feasible. WIld Feeds, 'Other' Feeds etc can't be added to TMS. So even with a 'Full' listing, at least the ability to add channel numbers with a 'station' id will be needed for a full solution.


Cliff


----------



## Zadkiel

Hi,


I've noticed that quite a number of channels have started showing "No information available" when viewing the guide on the all three of my Replay units. When I do a guide from WiRNS, all the guide information is displayed.


I have done a 'Clear Guide' on two of the units and 'Connect to Replay Service now'. Still missing the channel info.


I have also done an 'Update Guide' from WiRNS and cleared guide on one unit and connected, but still the same channels are missing.


This happens on 2 providers 'Rogers Cable' and 'Rogers Cable - Digital' and the same channels are missing info on both.


Anyone seen this before?

kjac, any ideas? you want me to send you anything? (screenshots, database, etc...)


Cheers.


----------



## kjac

Zad,


Any lineup shuffling? Try deleting your db, let wirns recreate it, then do the old zipcode shuffle on the replays and lemme know what happens.


-kjac


Quote:

_Originally posted by Zadkiel_
*Hi,


I've noticed that quite a number of channels have started showing "No information available" when viewing the guide on the all three of my Replay units. When I do a guide from WiRNS, all the guide information is displayed.


I have done a 'Clear Guide' on two of the units and 'Connect to Replay Service now'. Still missing the channel info.


I have also done an 'Update Guide' from WiRNS and cleared guide on one unit and connected, but still the same channels are missing.


This happens on 2 providers 'Rogers Cable' and 'Rogers Cable - Digital' and the same channels are missing info on both.


Anyone seen this before?

kjac, any ideas? you want me to send you anything? (screenshots, database, etc...)


Cheers.*


----------



## cliffcor

Kjac,


I have a call scheduled with TMS next week, with getting the 4DTV listings added as a service provider. Wirns is a primary tool where the listings would be used.


Can Wirns accept 4 digit channel numbers? How about 5? If TMS insists on the G1-101 Format, forcing conversion to numeric on the import side, would you think that option could be added to Wirns?


Thanks

Cliff


----------



## lonetreejim

My daughter is getting some strange behavior with her setup so I thought I'd ask if anyone else has seen or solved it.


She has been running WiRNS since 0.7a and is on 1.1.2 right now. She does not run the WiRNS server 24/7 and only updates her program guide every 3 or 4 days. Her process is 1) start the PC, 2) update the program guide, 3) force a net connect to update the Replay.


She recently added channels to her lineup and so we updated DD, deleted and recreated the db and changed her zip to see the new lineups. All seamingly worked perfectly.


Problem is, when she updates the channel listings by forcing a net connect only her _old_ channel lineup is updated and the new channels are lost. If we use IE to view the program guide db all the channels are there. If we clear the Replay channel guide and reload it all the channels return.


I suspect this is more a problem with Replay, not WiRNS but I thought I'd put it out here for comments before I do a factory reset to see if that fixes it.


Thanks,

ltj


----------



## markus98

ltj: have her change her zip code. see if that picks up entire new lineups in full with no drops.


E


----------



## NOHDjunkie

Quote:

_Originally posted by Stevegs1_
*I am having problems with Sqlite. I have configured and everything works ok except for my local channels. I have followed the instructions to the T.

I have even removed and reinstalled everything. I am stuck at the point where you run Sqlite:


sqlite WiRNS.db


SELECT * FROM lineups


returns ...> _


Any help would be greatly appreciated.*
My problem exactly.


Except when I run sqlite it says.....


SQLite version 2.8.13

Enter ".help" for instructions

sqlite> sqlite WiRNS.db

...> SELECT * FROM lineups;

SQL error: near "sqlite": syntax error

sqlite>


Everything else works great but I cannot get sqlite to work to populate my locals????


----------



## j.m.

kjac,

Can you add some kind of error checking/message for when there is already another program running that has bound port 80 (e.g. DVArchive). As it is, WiRNS starts anyway but, of course, fails to actually work, leaving the user no obvious clues as to why (on my PC at least).


This would make troubleshooting much easier.


----------



## markus98

C:\\ sqlite wirns.db

SELECT * FROM lineups


You're not supposed to enter "sqlite wirns.db" at the

sqlite prompt, but at the command prompt.


E


----------



## kjac

We've got a new home.


WiRNS support is going to move to planetreplay.com as they were nice enough to give us a dedicated forum with moderator access and we can keep seperate issues in seperate threads. Please move any outstanding issues / requests / etc over there.


-kjac


----------



## Zadkiel

Good to see we have a new home.

BTW, deleting the DB and setting it up again, got my channels back.

Pity I have to do that though.


----------



## hiker

Pardon this question if it has been answered before but I searched and could not find an answer.


Will the WiRNS procedure allow me to get the BEV guide data on my pc and browse it and do searches for programs on the pc?


----------



## cliffcor

Quote:

_Originally posted by hiker_
*Pardon this question if it has been answered before but I searched and could not find an answer.


Will the WiRNS procedure allow me to get the BEV guide data on my pc and browse it and do searches for programs on the pc?*
Yes it will. The current Wirns includes a program guide, and a todo (scheduled recordings) list.


----------



## zaphodgjd

All of a sudden today I'm not able to download data for my WiRNS setup. Is something going on at zap2it labs?


[2004-06-06 12:25:12] Processing guide information for: Sun Jun 06


Unhandled Exception: System.InvalidOperationException: There is an error in XML

document (918, 18). ---> System.Xml.XmlException: The 'schedules' start tag on l

ine '913' does not match the end tag of 'SOAP-ENV:Body'. Line 919, position 3.

at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.ParseTag()

at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.ParseBeginTagExpandCharEntities()

at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.Read()

at System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadChildren(XmlNode parent)

at System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadElementNode()

at System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadCurrentNode()

at System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadChildren(XmlNode parent)

at System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadElementNode()

at System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadCurrentNode()

at System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadChildren(XmlNode parent)

at System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadElementNode()

at System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadCurrentNode()

at System.Xml.XmlLoader.ReadCurrentNode(XmlDocument doc, XmlReader reader)

at System.Xml.XmlDocument.ReadNode(XmlReader reader)

at System.Xml.Serialization.XmlSerializationReader.ReadXmlNodes (Boolean eleme

ntCanBeType)

at System.Xml.Serialization.XmlSerializationReader.ReadTypedPri mitive(XmlQual

ifiedName type, Boolean elementCanBeType)

at System.Xml.Serialization.XmlSerializationReader.ReadReferenc ingElement(Str

ing name, String ns, Boolean elementCanBeType, String& fixupReference)

at System.Xml.Serialization.XmlSerializationReader.ReadReferenc ingElement(Str

ing name, String ns, String& fixupReference)

at Microsoft.Xml.Serialization.GeneratedAssembly.XmlSerializati onReader1.Read

8_downloadResponse()

--- End of inner exception stack trace ---

at System.Xml.Serialization.XmlSerializer.Deserialize(XmlReader xmlReader, St

ring encodingStyle)

at System.Xml.Serialization.XmlSerializer.Deserialize(XmlReader xmlReader)

at System.Web.Services.Protocols.SoapHttpClientProtocol.ReadRes ponse(SoapClie

ntMessage message, WebResponse response, Stream responseStream, Boolean asyncCal

l)

at System.Web.Services.Protocols.SoapHttpClientProtocol.Invoke( String methodN

ame, Object[] parameters)

at WiRNS.DataDirect.xtvdWebService.download(String startTime, String endTime)


at WiRNS.WiRNSService.DoGuideUpdate()


----------



## zaphodgjd

All magically fixed. I guess I hit them when their servers were down or something.


Graeme.


----------



## Celo

I cannot get the channel guide but I am almost positive I am doing something wrong. Can someone help?




C:\\Documents and Settings\\Micho\\Desktop\\wirns-1.1.2b>WiRNS.exe -server

[2004-07-14 04:09:38] WiRNS v1.1.2 build 1285 - (c) 2004 kjac

[2004-07-14 04:09:38] Thanks: ijprest, waynethedvrguy, Remmer99, gduprey, LeeTho

mpson, j.m., archdog99, FlipFlop and all the other Replay Hackers out there.

[2004-07-14 04:09:38] Initializing.

[2004-07-14 04:09:38] Cleaning up database.

[2004-07-14 04:09:39] Vacuuming database

[2004-07-14 04:09:47] Detected that I'm running from command line.

[2004-07-14 04:09:47] Loading configuration

[2004-07-14 04:09:47] Starting guide update timer.

[2004-07-14 04:09:47] Detected configuration settings. Starting Replay Emulatio

n server on: 192.168.48.3

[2004-07-14 04:09:47] Loading server plugins.

[2004-07-14 04:09:47] Loading ReplayZone genre data.

[2004-07-14 04:09:49] Plugin: ChannelGuideProvider.dll (1.0.1549.1268) loaded.

[2004-07-14 04:09:49] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: Replay(192.168.48.2)

Source array was not long enough. Check srcIndex and length, and the array's low

er bounds. at System.Array.Copy(Array sourceArray, Int32 sourceIndex, Array d

estinationArray, Int32 destinationIndex, Int32 length)

at WiRNS.Replay.ReplayType.Load5000FileGuide(String replayName)

at WiRNS.Replay.ReplayType.LoadGuide()

at WiRNS.Replay.ReplayType..ctor(String name, String ip, Int32 type, String c

olor, String input1, String input2, String input3, String serial)

at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin..ctor()

[2004-07-14 04:09:54] Plugin: GuideServer.dll (1.0.1549.1267) loaded.

[2004-07-14 04:09:54] Plugin: HeadendProvider.dll (1.0.1549.1265) loaded.

[2004-07-14 04:09:54] Plugin: PutSyslogProvider.dll (1.0.1549.1265) loaded.

[2004-07-14 04:09:54] Plugin: ServerManagment.dll (1.0.1549.1264) loaded.

[2004-07-14 04:09:54] Plugin: XactProvider.dll (1.0.1549.1270) loaded.

[2004-07-14 04:09:54] Plugin: ZipcodeProvider.dll (1.0.1549.1272) loaded.

[2004-07-14 04:09:54] Replay Network Server Emulation started.

[2004-07-14 04:09:54] Starting configuration server on 127.0.0.1:8923

[2004-07-14 04:09:54] Loading server plugins.

[2004-07-14 04:09:54] Plugin: ServerManagment.dll (1.0.1549.1264) loaded.

[2004-07-14 04:09:54] Replay Network Server Emulation started.

[2004-07-14 04:09:54] Starting ntp proxy server.

[2004-07-14 04:09:54] Starting DNS Proxy

[DNS] micro_dns initializing

[DNS] Attempting to reply with 192.168.48.3 for production queries.

[DNS] Attempting to proxy non-production requests to 198.162.48.53.

[DNS] micro_dns listing on port 53

EX: Index was out of range. Must be non-negative and less than the size of the

collection.

Parameter name: index

at System.Collections.SortedList.GetKey(Int32 index)

at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.DoServeGuide(String requestValues)

at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.HandleMessage(String message, Byte[] data)

EX: Index was out of range. Must be non-negative and less than the size of the

collection.

Parameter name: index

at System.Collections.SortedList.GetKey(Int32 index)

at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.DoServeGuide(String requestValues)

at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.HandleMessage(String message, Byte[] data)


----------



## Johnny boy

Quote:

_Originally posted by kjac_
*Zad,


Any lineup shuffling? Try deleting your db, let wirns recreate it, then do the old zipcode shuffle on the replays and lemme know what happens.


-kjac*
First off, I am proud to say I got WIRNS installed and working first time around without any problems... Yippeee!! Many thanks to the developer!


Ok, so now to my question. After modifying the lineup, how can I delete the database? I know that there is an "update guide" from the menu, but this doesn't delete the db, does it? I note that there is a file in my WIRNS directory which carries the name of my Replay, followed by ".GUIDE". Is this the db?


Also, how can I view the channel guide using WIRNS? When I select channel guide from the pulldown, it says "Guide server is only available on the WiRNS Server."


----------



## drisner

Quote:

_Originally posted by Johnny boy_
*Also, how can I view the channel guide using WIRNS? When I select channel guide from the pulldown, it says "Guide server is only available on the WiRNS Server."*
You cannot do the guide through the locahost interface. You have to use http://your.ip.address/ to do the guide (don't use a port on this address).


----------



## chumbucket

I must be a total idiot because I can't get this to work. I'm trying to get the Voom channels mapped into my Replay. I get to the point where I set up the replay for manual network settings and when it checks configuration, it tells me that " Your Replay TV got an invalid response from your name server". I even tried to set up DHCP on my router so that the DNS would be the Wirns IP - 192.168.1.101, but no dice same response. If I try to change the zip code on the Replay, it comes back with a connection failed error with an "unexpected result code 93a60001". I've turned off Zone Alarm and still nothing better. WTF am I doing wrong?


----------



## waynethedvrguy

chumbucket:


You may want to assign WiRNS a fixed ip. Then reboot the WiRNS computer. re-Launch WiRNS. Go to the ReplayTV and enter the setup. Change the zipcode to another code. Once you save the changes, Replay will communicate with WiRNS and the RTV server and you should be good to go.


Regards,


Wayne


----------



## patelhe

Hello,


I have the wirns server running properly and can connect my replay to it. I still get PPV under the listings for PPV for dish network.....No individual movie lineups. Can anyone help?


Hetal


----------



## George

Not sure how to get the latest version of this software.


I counldn't get the zipped files at the 1st post to work.


All I see is a 7.a version of WiRNS, is thi sthe latest?

The web site said it was from 10/03??????


----------



## Bigjohns

George -


Look at the bottom of the very first message in this thread for Kjac's link.


John


----------



## jmuramat

Looks like my problem with WiRNS and xp sp2 has vanished  Not sure why micro_dns wouldn't initialize before, but it works fine now.


----------



## Torxbit

I can not seem to get PPV to work in my setup.


I have tied varous combinations of DISH settings, none seem to work. How can I get it to import dishnet PPV listings?


----------



## rvd420

What would I need to do to have WiRNS have a remapped guide.

Here is what I wanna do.


I have my 5504 connected upto a Dish4500 (with IR MOD).

My locals are on 8570-8580.

Currently WiRNS grabs the guide with my locals in their "real numbers" and it also has the locals in the 8570 range listed in the 600's.


The locals in the 600's on my replay (8570 range) work fine, but the locals on their "real numbers" do not change the channel.


So what would I have to do to get the replay to send out 8570 to the dish box when I press channel 5?


----------



## jagouar

Anybody have a problem running this on XP SP2? I redid my wirns computer and went ahead and put service pack 2 on it and moved to a dual monitor config on the computer but the only thing i can see keeping it from running is SP2..... It gives a "The application failed to initialize properly (0xc000135). Click OK to terminate" error.


----------



## j.m.

Quote:

_Originally posted by jagouar_
*Anybody have a problem running this on XP SP2? I redid my wirns computer and went ahead and put service pack 2 on it and moved to a dual monitor config on the computer but the only thing i can see keeping it from running is SP2..... It gives a "The application failed to initialize properly (0xc000135). Click OK to terminate" error.*
Sounds like you forgot to install the required .NET Framework 1.1 when you redid your box...


----------



## jagouar

Hmm wierd, I did install the manual .NET Framework (I had it installed before SP2 upgrade) and somehow SP2 must have broken it.


----------



## bgoyanna

Hi kjac,


I'm living in Brazil and when I came from US I brought my replaytv.

So now I cannot use the schedule features cause I'm still trying to upload the Brazilian TV schedule.

I developed a small application that grabs all the Brazilian TV channels schedules and I was generating and XMLTV, unfortunately there is no service in brazil that generates a file with all tv shows. But now I saw on this thread and on the new version that you support only the labs XML. That's not a problem I can change my code to generate that format.

My question is, is better to generate the XML or make the code store the schedule direct on the DB?

Can I do it with the version 1.1.2 or should you have to create an option on wirns that allows me to populate the DB?


Regards,

Bruno


----------



## SeeSpotRun

I can't seem to get WiRNS running. I downloaded the most recent version. I installed it on a fresh XP pro SP1 system. I did the install of WiRNS. Put .NET framework on. I thenI launched WiRNS and when I try to do the configuration at the loopback address, that page just continually reloads.


Any ideas?


-SeeSpotRun


----------



## bcolbert

Has anybody downloaded the new line-up for Expressvu yet? I went to the Zap2it page and the site has been updated. I made my selections, deleted the wrins.db and other files, re-downloded the listings from zap2it and changed the zip on my replay, went through the set up, downloaded the guide but it's still the original lineup..anything I missed?


----------



## cliffcor

Quote:

_Originally posted by bcolbert_
*Has anybody downloaded the new line-up for Expressvu yet? I went to the Zap2it page and the site has been updated. I made my selections, deleted the wrins.db and other files, re-downloded the listings from zap2it and changed the zip on my replay, went through the set up, downloaded the guide but it's still the original lineup..anything I missed?*
I also did the step on the replay to clear channel guide data, before I received the new lineup. Also, check that you deleted in Wirns the guide file that is created daily. That did it for me.


Cliff


----------



## bcolbert

Got it, the update took on the overnight download. This program rocks!!!


----------



## calvin940

ok, seriously.. you folks are outstanding. I just got this thing setup and after a couple of false starts, it is up and running now with my expressvu guide in there as well (starting at 1000 +).


I thank you all for your hard work. Keep up the fantastic work.


Calvin


----------



## weston

I have a quick question about the WiRNS server I run. It works great for keeping the CA and IVS, but I have never connected directly to the server without WiRNS and so I cannot activate my My.ReplayTV.com account or get my IVS number on the replaytv server to use Poopli. Is this normal? how can I fix this so that I can use myreplaytv and poopli using wirns?


----------



## clambert11

Quote:

_Originally posted by weston_
*I have a quick question about the WiRNS server I run. It works great for keeping the CA and IVS, but I have never connected directly to the server without WiRNS and so I cannot activate my My.ReplayTV.com account or get my IVS number on the replaytv server to use Poopli. Is this normal? how can I fix this so that I can use myreplaytv and poopli using wirns?*
I'll take to to your other post that I replied to... CLICK ME


----------



## jayjay139

I use directv and zoom. Is this mirns the only way to get the replay to record voom programs. (including real time?) Can my old (modified with larger hd) showstopper work with this or do I have to have a 4xxx or 5xxx series. If the newer is needed, and this is the only way to get replay to see and record voom, will I be able to keep using my liftime subscription if I change out (still just using one unit)? Can my larger hd be placed in the newer unit as well?

thanks,

Jack


----------



## l8er

1) Don't know. Try searching on "voom".

2) ShowStoppers have a 137 GB per drive max limit.

3) Doubtful you can transfer it.

4) Probably.


----------



## Amazingly Smooth

I must be missing one final step... I cannot get my OTA HDTV stations to show up in my served lineup. I can get Zap2It listings for DirecTV into my box, but my "local broadcast" lineup does not show. How do I get my local OTA stations through Wirns? Do I need to remap them in the database? Do I need to rename the lineup from Zap2It? Where am I going wrong? I'm using 1.1.8.


Thanks for any help.


Cheers


----------



## Amazingly Smooth

Well, it dawned on me that I could simply use the locals portion of the DirecTV account for my local lineup. I simply checked only the locals that are listed at their actual over-the-air stations. I don't know if this is the preferred method, but it sure is convenient for us that DirecTV is offering locals at their actual station numbers. Using this lineup and selecting Other as the satellite box finished this off. Now I just need a way for my OTA receiver to pick up all the locals with the cheap antenna I have.


Thanks for all the help.


Cheers


----------



## TheDreamer

Quote:

_Originally posted by Amazingly Smooth_
*I must be missing one final step... I cannot get my OTA HDTV stations to show up in my served lineup. I can get Zap2It listings for DirecTV into my box, but my "local broadcast" lineup does not show. How do I get my local OTA stations through Wirns? Do I need to remap them in the database? Do I need to rename the lineup from Zap2It? Where am I going wrong? I'm using 1.1.8.


Thanks for any help.


Cheers*
The missing step is to go into the database and change the lineup type from "Local Broadcast" to "Satellite".


The Dreamer


----------



## Amazingly Smooth

Dreamer, I like my solution better... but whatever works.


----------



## jnmsnow

I am getting the error below all of a sudden, had it working and did not change a thing. I have restarted and reconfigures a bunch of times now and still nothing.


[2004-12-19 00:30:40] Starting DNS Proxy

[DNS] micro_dns initializing

[DNS] Attempting to reply with 192.168.1.101 for production queries.

[DNS] Attempting to proxy non-production requests to 68.115.71.53.

[DNS] micro_dns listing on port 53

[2004-12-19 00:30:55] Guide update manually initiated.

[2004-12-19 00:30:55] Purging old guide information

[2004-12-19 00:30:55] Updating guide information in the database.

[2004-12-19 00:30:55] Processing guide information for: Sun Dec 19

Unhandled Exception: System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to

an instance of an object.

at WiRNS.WiRNSService.DoGuideUpdate()

[2004-12-19 00:31:40] Refreshing Plugin Guide Data

[2004-12-19 00:31:40] Refreshing Plugin Guide Data


----------



## rbolen70

DataDirect changed their format. The fix is here for 1.1.2:

http://www.users.qwest.net/~bolenbau..._Fix.1.1.2.zip


----------



## TheDreamer

Quote:

_Originally posted by TheDreamer_
*The missing step is to go into the database and change the lineup type from "Local Broadcast" to "Satellite".


The Dreamer*
And, now if your using my patch of the source.....this step isn't required.


It now makes the type Satellite unless the type starts with the word "Cable", in which case it makes the lineup type Cable. Previously the lineup type had to be exactly "Satellite" or "Cable" otherwise, it would pass the entire string out in what was supposed to be a one character field. And, then sometimes strange things would happen....


The Dreamer.


----------



## cliffcor

Uh Oh,


Somewhere along the line, the Serial or IR choice on Wirns Satellite systems got turned off. I NEED serial control for the 4DTV listing, and now it goes right to the IR selection screen.


Help!


CLiff


----------



## jnmsnow

Thanks for the patch the channel retival works but now I am getting the following error.


Any help would be great



[2004-12-19 13:09:23] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: Living(192.168.1.104)

[2004-12-19 13:09:29] Parsed 5/5 entries.

[2004-12-19 13:09:29] Building ToDo List for: Living

[2004-12-19 13:09:39] Refreshing plugin channel guide.

[INFO] Exception caught in handler: Exception has been thrown by the target of a

n invocation.

at System.Reflection.RuntimeMethodInfo.InternalInvoke(Object obj, BindingFlag

s invokeAttr, Binder binder, Object[] parameters, CultureInfo culture, Boolean i

sBinderDefault, Assembly caller, Boolean verifyAccess)

at System.Reflection.RuntimeMethodInfo.InternalInvoke(Object obj, BindingFlag

s invokeAttr, Binder binder, Object[] parameters, CultureInfo culture, Boolean v

erifyAccess)

at System.Reflection.RuntimeMethodInfo.Invoke(Object obj, BindingFlags invoke

Attr, Binder binder, Object[] parameters, CultureInfo culture)

at System.RuntimeType.InvokeMember(String name, BindingFlags invokeAttr, Bind

er binder, Object target, Object[] args, ParameterModifier[] modifiers, CultureI

nfo culture, String[] namedParameters)

at WiRNS.Server.ReplayNetworkServer.DoPlugin(String request, Byte[] content)

at WiRNS.Server.ReplayNetworkServer.HandleMessage(String message, Byte[] requ

estContent, Socket handler)

at WiRNS.Server.ReplayNetworkServer.ReadCallBack(IAsyncResult l_AsyncRes)

[INFO] Exception caught in handler: Exception has been thrown by the target of a

n invocation.

at System.Reflection.RuntimeMethodInfo.InternalInvoke(Object obj, BindingFlag

s invokeAttr, Binder binder, Object[] parameters, CultureInfo culture, Boolean i

sBinderDefault, Assembly caller, Boolean verifyAccess)

at System.Reflection.RuntimeMethodInfo.InternalInvoke(Object obj, BindingFlag

s invokeAttr, Binder binder, Object[] parameters, CultureInfo culture, Boolean v

erifyAccess)

at System.Reflection.RuntimeMethodInfo.Invoke(Object obj, BindingFlags invoke

Attr, Binder binder, Object[] parameters, CultureInfo culture)

at System.RuntimeType.InvokeMember(String name, BindingFlags invokeAttr, Bind

er binder, Object target, Object[] args, ParameterModifier[] modifiers, CultureI

nfo culture, String[] namedParameters)

at WiRNS.Server.ReplayNetworkServer.DoPlugin(String request, Byte[] content)

at WiRNS.Server.ReplayNetworkServer.HandleMessage(String message, Byte[] requ

estContent, Socket handler)

at WiRNS.Server.ReplayNetworkServer.ReadCallBack(IAsyncResult l_AsyncRes)


Unhandled Exception: System.Net.WebException: The underlying connection was clos

ed: An unexpected error occurred on a receive.

at System.Net.HttpWebRequest.CheckFinalStatus()

at System.Net.HttpWebRequest.EndGetResponse(IAsyncResult asyncResult)

at System.Net.HttpWebRequest.GetResponse()

at WiRNS.WiRNSService.DoGuideUpdate()

[2004-12-19 13:22:51] Processing ToDo Information.

[2004-12-19 13:22:52] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: Living(192.168.1.104)

[2004-12-19 13:22:57] Parsed 5/5 entries.

[2004-12-19 13:22:57] Building ToDo List for: Living


----------



## rbolen70

Dreamer.. you have a pm.


----------



## cliffcor

Hey Guys,


Do you know what DLL and Version I'd need to go back to for the Serial COntrol choice? I hate to just try old DLL versions at random, as I don't want to break anything.

Cliff


----------



## rsagetv99

kjac, I would like to use the dish network PPV portion of your program to put the PPV info into an xml file. Is this possible? I would be using it for my SAGETV box, I do not own a Replay box.


----------



## waynethedvrguy

Quote:

_Originally posted by rsagetv99_
*kjac, I would like to use the dish network PPV portion of your program to put the PPV info into an xml file. Is this possible? I would be using it for my SAGETV box, I do not own a Replay box.*
The SRC's are at this download site . Get the latest build of WiRNS 1.2.8.29238 and you should be all set.


Regards,


Wayne


----------

